# UMFRAGE:  Klickschuhe oder nicht?



## aa4 (8. August 2013)

Mich würde mal Interessieren wer von euch fährt auf dem MTB mit Klicks...wer nicht. 

Gibt es aus eurer Sicht pro und Kontra? 

PRO. ist natürlich der bessere halt und bessere Kraftübertragung auch durch "ziehen" am Pedal. 
CONTRA: bei einem Sturz im Gelände tuts meistens richtig weh...


----------



## Janf85 (8. August 2013)

Sowas gabs schon zig mal, mit der Suche bekommst du also einiges an Lesematerial ohne warten zu müssen ;-)

Ich habe schon immer Flat, mittlerweile auch mit 5.10  ....  Ich komme genauso gut den Berg hoch wie meine Klicki freunde. Nur das die immer mehr Angst haben beim runter fahren wenn überhaupt ;-). DAS ist alles sowas von subjektiv ....

NImm einfach dass womit du dich wohler fühlst .... aber um zu tricksen etc wenn man es noch nicht so drauf hat, sind flats vielleicht gerade am anfang etwas angenehmer. Bei nem Wheelie hinten absteigen geht sicher besser ohne klicks ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (8. August 2013)

Alles ganz einfach - zum Hochfahren Klickies - zum Runterfahren Flats

Aber subjektiv beim Thema Kraftübertragung/Ziehen ist da nix - bei der Tour de France sehe ich relativ wenig Flats ;-)


----------



## Janf85 (8. August 2013)

Achso, wir reden von Rennrad auf Asphalt ....


und natürlich ist es subjektiv wenn man hier fragt und jemand zu dem Thema antwortet.

Es ist ja auch nichts vorgegeben.  Mag sein, das bei 5 km Asphalt nach oben prinzipiell klickies besser wären.  Jetzt schreibt hier jemand der voll fit ist und sagt boah mit flats geh ich da voll ab und versäge alle klickies  etc.  ich könnte jetzt stunden so weiter machen ... weisste was jetzt subjektiv ist ;-)

Es wird ja sogar nach einer subjektiven Sicht gefragt bzw. eurer ...  ich wollte nur drauf hinweisen das das eigentlich ziemlich sinnlos ist ;-)

Jetzt fahr ich meine 2000 hm auch mit flats hoch .... Mhhh  komisch  das geht ?  ;-)  UNd stell dir vor genauso schnell wie andere mit Klickies  und sogar mit nem rad was fast doppelt so viel wie meine Cannondale Lefty  kollegen wiegt


----------



## McNulty (8. August 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Jetzt fahr ich meine 2000 hm auch mit flats hoch .... Mhhh komisch das geht ? ;-) UNd stell dir vor genauso schnell wie andere mit Klickies und sogar mit nem rad was fast doppelt so viel wie meine Cannondale Lefty kollegen wiegt


 
Bist ein Held


----------



## Janf85 (8. August 2013)

Ja danke, was du nicht bemerkt hast, das sollte zeigen wie subjektiv eben so eine antwort ist bzw. wie unwertvoll für die eigene entscheidungsfindung ob jetzt klicks oder flats.


----------



## hulster (8. August 2013)

aa4 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal Interessieren wer von euch fährt auf dem MTB mit Klicks...wer nicht.
> 
> Gibt es aus eurer Sicht pro und Kontra?
> 
> ...



Bin mal nett ... als Ergänzung zur SuFu. Aber nur kurz

-   runder Tritt ist ein Mythos, ist gibt kein richtiges "Ziehen". Es wird im Bereich oberer/unter Totpunkt ein wenig geschoben/gezogen. Aber auch das braucht Training damit es nicht mehr vom eigentlichen Treten ablenkt.
-    Dies geht mit Flats und den richtigen Schuhen genauso gut, wenn mans kann
-    Klickies haben auf dem MTB mehr den Vorteil, dass die Kontrolle in schnellen Bereichen und Sprüngen vereinfachen und man das Rad nicht so schnell "verliert"
-    Dies ist aber in langsamen/technischen Passagen gleichzeitig der größte Nachteil. Man kommt nicht schnell genug aus den Dingern raus, um sich noch richtig vom Rad lösen zu können.

MEIN Fazit: Wer technisch auch in langsamen/technischen Passagen sehr gut fährt, hat von Klickies Vorteile. Anfänger/leicht Fortgeschrittene nehmen lieber Flats und müssen den Nachteil in Kauf nehmen, bei Sprüngen das Hinterrad nicht so einfach hochziehen zu können.


----------



## pnebling (8. August 2013)

Muss sagen mich als Anfänger legts relativ oft hin, bin deshalb froh, wenn ich das Rad einfach weg schmeißen kann und nicht dran hängen bleib. Deshalb Flats.


----------



## Haxnmitkraut (8. August 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Jetzt fahr ich meine 2000 hm auch mit flats hoch .... ....  und sogar mit nem rad was fast doppelt so viel wie meine Cannondale Lefty  kollegen wiegt



So ein E-Bike hat halt nunmal sein Gewicht.........


----------



## pnebling (8. August 2013)

Haxnmitkraut schrieb:


> So ein E-Bike hat halt nunmal sein Gewicht.........


----------



## aa4 (8. August 2013)

Ähhm wir reden von MTB fahren......nix Rennrad. 
Danke ich kenn die SUFU.

ich hab extra nicht viel geschrieben, da ich selber seit 3 Jahren mit Klicks fahre und inzwischen überlege wieder umzusteigen. Ich komm mit den dingern gut klar aber:
Auf S1 Trails geht das ja noch, aber S2 (nein S3 Fahre ich nicht mehr) kann mal auch mal "Spontan" absteigen müssen. Irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das ich auf trails der einzige mit Klicks bin.....Daher die Umfrage. 

THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skwal (8. August 2013)

Flats bieten etwas mehr Spielraum, dh ein Eindrehen bei Kurvenfahrt, einen Fuss runter beim Drift (ja politisch unkorrekt) und dann wieder schnell drauf, mal auf dem Ballen stehen oder dem Mittelfuß. usw


----------



## bikebuster90 (8. August 2013)

diese aussage ist auch eher subjektiv, fahre selbst an allen rädern klickpedale, habe in kurven auch öfters mal den fuß unten, komme problemlos danach wieder rein, alles übungssache


----------



## RetroRider (8. August 2013)

Ich bin einer von den Spinnern, die von Umständlichkeitsmaximierung nicht begeistert sind, sondern das sogar schlecht finden. Deswegen fahr ich keine Klicker mehr.


----------



## R.C. (8. August 2013)

Und wo ist die Umfrage?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (8. August 2013)

Mit Flats ist man flexibler.... wer also mehr nach action fährt, ist mit Flats besser bedient. Ist meine subjektive Meinung 

Klickies haben aber sicher auch ihre Berechtigung.
Muss jeder sehen womit er/sie besser klarkommt


----------



## bonzoo (9. August 2013)

Bin anfangs noch mit Klickies gefahren, habe dann aber auf Flats gewechselt.

Als Anfänger traue ich mich gerade bei technischen Passagen mit Flats deutlich mehr und behaupte mal, dass ich deshalb auch mehr lerne. Mit den Klickies hatte ich vor allem Schwierigkeiten, mich wieder einzuklicken 

Ich kenne aber auch genug Leute, die schon seit Ewigkeiten Klickies fahren und damit auch bei schwierigen Passagen keine Probleme habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sJany (9. August 2013)

Bin früher auf dem RR Klicks gefahren, nachdem ich mal aus Schlaufe und Bügel an einer Ampel nicht raus kam und mich ziemlich peinlich abgelegt habe. Daher bin ich dann später auf dem MTB auch sofort Klicks gefahren und hatte mit dem Rauskommen nie Probleme. Allerdings habe ich mich nie an technische Passagen rangetraut und diese dann entweder ausgeklickt versucht (schlecht...) oder geschoben (demotivierend). 

Jetzt fahre ich Saint-Flats und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Auf langen ebenen Stücken oder an langen Anstiegen vermisse ich die Klicks zwar manchmal, aber das wird immer seltener. Dafür hat sich meine Balance und Kontrolle deutlich verbessert, weil ich mich endlich auch mal traue, sowas gezielt zu üben.


----------



## alROD (9. August 2013)

Ich hatte anfangs reine Klicks und war mir gerade bei Abfahrten sehr unsicher. Nun fahre ich Duopedale und finde die Klasse. Nach 9 Jahren Rennrad muss ich die Beine fest auf den Pedalen haben, solange ich mich sicher fühle. Das Ausklicken funktioniert sehr schnell, deswegen hat es mich noch nicht hingehauen.

Je mehr ich fahre (auch nur S0 und S1, ganz wenig S2), desto seltener klicke ich mich aus. Neulich in den richtigen Bergen habe ich die flache Seite der Pedale doch noch sehr oft gebraucht.

Ich lege mich nicht fest!


----------



## aa4 (9. August 2013)

alROD schrieb:


> Ich hatte anfangs reine Klicks und war mir gerade bei Abfahrten sehr unsicher. Nun fahre ich Duopedale und finde die Klasse. Nach 9 Jahren Rennrad muss ich die Beine fest auf den Pedalen haben, solange ich mich sicher fühle. Das Ausklicken funktioniert sehr schnell, deswegen hat es mich noch nicht hingehauen.
> 
> Je mehr ich fahre (auch nur S0 und S1, ganz wenig S2), desto seltener klicke ich mich aus. Neulich in den richtigen Bergen habe ich die flache Seite der Pedale doch noch sehr oft gebraucht.
> 
> Ich lege mich nicht fest!



Das ist interessant. Ich fahre ja auch seint Jahren mit klicks...und mache es ähnlich....aber wenn ich mit den Klicks auf der flachen Seite der Pedalen fahre fehlt mir das Gefühl für den Untergrund. Das ist dan irgendwie unsicherer als eingeklickt....ich glaub ich wede mal andere Schuhe ausprobieren....Uphill sind die klicks halt super toll...


----------



## Toolkid (9. August 2013)

Ich habe festgestellt, dass ich bei höherer Trittfrequenz (also wenn ich versuche das Maxmimum rauszukitzeln) mit Clicks eine höherer TF erreiche und natürlich auch nicht vom Pedal abrutsche oder einen Pedalüberschlag habe. Dass man bei einem Sturz nicht schnell genug aus Clicks rauskommt ist für mich ebenfalls ein Mythos. Hatte bis dato noch nie dieses Problem. Clicks verleiten oft genug zu einer unsauberen Sprungtechnik, mit der Folge, dass man ausversehen ausklickt uns sich bei der Landung lang macht.


----------



## QTrotter (9. August 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> MEIN Fazit: Wer technisch auch in langsamen/technischen Passagen sehr gut fährt, hat von Klickies Vorteile. Anfänger/leicht Fortgeschrittene nehmen lieber Flats und müssen den Nachteil in Kauf nehmen, bei Sprüngen das Hinterrad nicht so einfach hochziehen zu können.



AUA...
Klickies und Springen - da dreht sich mir was um - Sorry. Aber als alter Sack, Ex-BMXer ist das ein totales NoNo. Springen hat nix mit Pedalen zu tun. Man zieht das Rad mit den Armen an sich und dann klebt auch das Pedal am Fuß.

Ich fahr beides. Aber die Klickies halt nur zum etwas besser Pedalieren (RR-CC), AM auf Flats (jetzt wieder). Problem bei den Flats für mich eig. auch eher bergab über Steine und Wurzeln wieder einzuklicken, damuss ich zu lange langsam fahren. Raus geht mit etwas Gewalt immer und schnell, aber rein?


----------



## alROD (9. August 2013)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand diese Saint-Flats verlinken? Irgendwie finde ich da nur Müll wenn ich selbst suche...


----------



## opti (9. August 2013)

seit 30 Jahren mit fester Verbindung in Form von Riemen, später Klickies.
Nun dieses Jahr nach Sturzeskapade wegen Moorschlamm an den Schuhen (ist wie Beton), und neuem Bike auf Flats gewechselt und bin begeistert. Zwar muss ich die Technik umstellen, aber man kann viel leichter reagieren. Also ich bleib dabei.
Fürs schnell fahren bergauf gibt's ja Rennräder


----------



## hulster (9. August 2013)

QTrotter schrieb:


> AUA...
> Klickies und Springen - da dreht sich mir was um - Sorry.



Das ist auch vollkommen ok, aber schau dir die Masse an.
Ich hoffe ich schaffe es auch mal zu nem ordentlichen Bunny Hop.


----------



## NiBi8519 (10. August 2013)

Hi,

ich fahre seit Jahren Klickis. Momentan sind die Mallet 3 verbaut wo ich im Notfall auch ausgeklickt fahren kann wenn es zu schwierig wird. Aber auch hier muss gesagt sein, das man dann nicht so sicher drauf steht wie auf reinen Flats.

Am bestn für Dich selber rausfinden und testen 

Grüße


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (10. August 2013)

alROD schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte jemand diese Saint-Flats verlinken? Irgendwie finde ich da nur Müll wenn ich selbst suche...



Shimano Saint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (10. August 2013)

Ganz früher mit Korb, dann etwa 10 Jahre mit Click aber ich bin kürzlich wieder auf Flat umgestiegen wegen Probleme mit Knie und Zehengelenk. Die Sohle bei Klick ist auch meistens bretthart und belastet den Fuß ganz schön. Fahre zur Zeit ganz normale Freizeitschuhe.

Bis jetzt vermisse ich mit Flats nicht wirklich was. Bin mit Click nie umgefallen aber bei langsamen schwierigen Stellen hat man trotzdem immer so ein unsicheres Gefühl.

Springen geht halt schlecht aber nur weil ich die Technik nicht richtig drauf habe, höher als vielleicht 10cm geht nicht und habe schlechte Balance in der Luft.

Rennrad fahre ich weiterhin Click.


----------



## wolang87 (11. August 2013)

Bisher fahre ich auch nur mit klicks, bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit. rein/raus kein prob mit, solange kein matsch hängen geblieben ist ; o.  und für steile rampen eher von Vorteil (ziehen).  aber ist ja bei jedem anders, komnt javauch drauf an was man fährt.      lg


----------



## Skoalman (11. August 2013)

Ich fahre auf dem Hardtail wie auch dem Enduro die Shimano Trail Klickpedale, weil man mit diesen wegen dem Käfig das Bike auch mal für die Fahrt zum Bäcker mit normalen Schuhen nutzen kann.
Bezüglich Schuhwerk fahre ich mittlerweile recht harte Schuhe mit sehr steifer Carbonsohle (Speci MTB Pro). Ich liebe dieses direkte Fahrgefühl und man spürt auch die Auslösepunkte der Pedale viel besser als mit den üblichen Touren-Klickschuhen. Ich habe zum Beispiel mal die Mavic Alpine XL probiert, hatte damit aber gerade beim Downhill irgendwie viel zu wenig Feedback vom Bike.


----------



## Shoxar (11. August 2013)

Fahre seit letztem Herbst Klicks.

Braucht wirklich seine Zeit, bis man sich damit in (fast) allen Bereichen Sicher fühlt. Ich hatte da immer meine bange mit den Klicks. Aber inzwischen genauso viel Sicherheit wie mit Flats.

Das einzige Problem sind sehr steile Aufstiege (zum einklicken), die findet man aber sowieso selten, bzw. da schiebt sowieso jeder.

Und sehr langsame Trails und eventuell Überschlagssituationen, war zwar noch nie in einer mit Klicks, stelle es mir aber schwierig vor da raus zu kommen.

Nach stürzen habe ich mich immer ausgeklickt wiedergefunden, das ist eher kein Argument


----------



## mauntnmad (11. August 2013)

Zur "Runder-Tritt-Diskussion": Zumindest kann man mit Klickies bei längeren Anstiegen ab und zu etwas ziehen und so die Muskelbeanspruchung angenehm variieren.

Thema Auslösehärte der Pedale: M.E. bei vielen härter eingestellt, als erforderlich. Mal leicht bis sehr leicht einstellen, ermöglicht zusammen mit den richtigen Cleats (SH-56 - vorne oben abgeschrägt) auch reaktionsschnelles Rausreissen nach oben und der Fuß bleibt trotzdem bei ruppigen Passagen auf dem Pedal.

Bevorzuge daher als AM/Tourenbiker Klickpedale.


----------



## venschla (11. August 2013)

Ich fahre auch seit Jahren Klicks, und bin eigentlich zu 98% aller Strecken, die ich fahre, eingeklickt. Habe sie recht locker eingestellt, sodass ich im Falle eines Falles wirklich schnell rauskomme, also auch bei schwierigen Trails nutze ich sie. 
Ich fühle mich halt besser mit dem Rad verbunden und habe mehr Kontrolle.
Außerdem kann ich 'runder' Treten als mit Flats. 
Habe Kombipedale, kann also auch ohne Klickschuhe mal das Rad benutzen.


----------



## Ganiscol (11. August 2013)

Es hat noch keiner den Flats-Nervenkitzel-Bonus erwähnt! Ist doch geil die Tage/Wochen/Monate zu zählen, die zwischen einer Pin-Attacke auf meine Unterschenkel liegen - ein wohlig schauriges Vergnügen! 

Mit Clickies mag ich trotzdem nichts mehr zu tun haben. 

Was zum "runden Tritt" - der kommt mMn aus einem stabilen Rumpf und beweglicher Hüfte, die die Pendelbewegung ausgleichen. Kann man üben und hat dann nix mehr mit den Pedalen zu tun.


----------



## Promontorium (11. August 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Dies ist aber in langsamen/technischen Passagen gleichzeitig der größte Nachteil. Man kommt nicht schnell genug aus den Dingern raus, um sich noch richtig vom Rad lösen zu können.



Nicht unbedingt: Guxtu!


----------



## venschla (11. August 2013)

Ob man dann schnell genug rauskommt ist Übungssache, und ne recht lockere Einstellung der Pedale...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shoxar (11. August 2013)

Außerdem eignet sich ein Klickpedal super dazu ein Bier zu öffnen.
(Sobald sich eines verabschiedet wird das mein neuer Flaschenöffner, das geht wirklich perfekt).

Ausklicken ist kein wirkliches Problem. Geht wirklich sehr sehr schnell.
Seitdem ich die Klicks beherrsche keinen Sturz/Umfaller deswegen gehabt, und bin jetzt schon unzählige KM gefahren.


----------



## Sansibar73 (11. August 2013)

Malzbier!

Seit 20 Jharen Klickies für alle erdenklichen Strecken und Trails, ob Rennrad, Cross Country oder Freeride....

Tüs


----------



## Teguerite (11. August 2013)

Klieckies weil (wurde eh schon das meiste gesagt):


 Ich bekomme da mehr Power bei Zwischensprints rein
 Wiegetritt (ich empfinde das um Welten besser, was ich da mehr an Druck auf die Pedale bekomme
 Sehr steile Anstiege auf losem Grund  (beim "pumpen" ohne Klickies Traktionsprobleme)
Bei Schiebepassagen weniger schmerzhaft (Schienbein)
Bei Tragepassagen weniger Löcher in Rucksack /Trikot/Haut


----------



## paulimausi (11. August 2013)

Ich fahre Klickies. Vorteil m.E.: etwas gleichmäßigere Kraftübertragung, daher bessere Traktion beim Aufwärtspedalieren an steilen Stellen und bessere Kraftentfaltung beim Pedalieren an schlammigen Stellen. 
Ich habe die Auslösehärte so gering wie nur geht eingestellt, so daß ich leicht aus den Pedalen komme.
An steilen technischen Stellen oder absturzgefährlichen Stellen (alpines Terrain) würde ich mich mit Klickies aber wohl nicht trauen zu fahren.


----------



## XDennisX (12. August 2013)

Und wie haltet ihr es im BIKEPARK ??ich fahre schon immer mit Klicks. Nie Probleme bisher.  Ich war am Wochenende das zweite mal im Park und hab niemand sonst mit Klicks gesehen. Niemand!! 
Jetzt bin ich auch am überlegen.... Aber ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen ohne Klicks große Sprünge zu machen, da ich mir das Heck in der Luft schon richtig für die Landung positioniere und da auch öfters ziehe..... Immer diese Qual der Wahl


----------



## Achtzig (12. August 2013)

Am Ochsenkopf hab ich mal so nen Schwung Tschechen gesehen, die sind da eingeklickt runter. Aber ich glaub, so was meinst Du nicht, gell?

Sonst noch zum Thema: Ich finde, der Diskussion fehlt übrigens was, da irgendwie fast nie das System Pedal/ Schuh betrachtet wird. Wo bleibt z.B. die viel beschworene gute Kraftübertragung bei Klicks wenn die Sohlen nicht steif genug sind? Und was nutzen so halb-halb Pedale mit Carbonsohlen? Da ist dann auch nicht an Grip zu denken, oder?

PS: Ich fahr übrigens beides. Am XC Klickies mit so Renn-MTB-Schuhen, am dicken Radl flach und so 510er. Und ich seh den Nachteil von Klickies echt nur im Kopf: "Herrje, steil, verblockt, was wenn ich da nicht vom Rad weg komm?" Und zack geht's in die Hose...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (12. August 2013)

Ich würde auch sagen das die Tendenz dazu geht das man Clicks eher bei CC/Touren fährt und Flat bei schwerem Gelände/Sprünge


----------



## R.C. (12. August 2013)

Die Antwort ist einfach: wenn viel zu gehen (schieben) ist: Flats. Ansonsten immer Klickies (vor allem auf DH Strecken mit Lift).


----------



## Speedy1985 (14. August 2013)

Also ich bin Anfangs Klicks gefahren und war eignetlich auch recht sicher damit. Je mehr ich dann aber technisch unterwegs war, desto größer wurde die Unsicherheit. Also es mich dann noch 2 mal recht fies gelegt hat(beide male weil ich eben nicht schnell genug raus kam) war die Sache für mich klar -> Umstieg auf Flats, und ich habe es keinen Tag bereut. Die paar Sekunden die ich bei ner 2 Stunden Tour vll. schneller sein könnte merke ich niemals. Den gestiegen Fahrspaß bei technischen Stellen merke ich absolut jedes Mal... 

Grüße


----------



## MalatuS (15. August 2013)

Interessant, dass alle die Vorteile der Klickies beim Bergauf fahren sehen... 
Dort finde ich es eigentlich weniger gravierend, auÃer man will unbedingt erster oben sein...
Also ich stelle mir die Frage auch Ã¶fter, hab auch extra 2 SÃ¤tze Pedalen. Einmal die XT-Klickies ( nicht die Trail, das bringt imho nur was bei sehr weichen Schuhen) und einmal die NC17 flats.
Also ich bin mit beiden sowohl CC-Hardtail als auch Enduro/Am gefahren und ich sehe den Vorteil bei Klickies eher bei schnellen "holprigen" Strecken (Wurzelteppich, Stufen, Treppen, usw.) 
Also beim Downhill in Leogang oder so wÃ¼rde ich persÃ¶nlich immer Klickies fahren. Sobald es an Schwierigeres geht (ich lehne mich mal soweit ausm Fenster Downhillstrecken als fahrtechnisch nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll zu deklarieren)  Ist es mit Klickies anspruchsvoller. (Meine Meinung)
Ein konkretes Beispiel; Maurerscharte ist mit Klickies bedingt durch die steilen verblockten Spitzkehren ungleich schwerer als ohnehin schon, da ein schnelles stabilisierendes FuÃ auf den Boden nicht ohne Unruhe geht.

StÃ¼rze im speziellen sind (von ramponierten Schienbeinen mal abgesehen) mit Klickies auch unangenehmer. Auch wenn man gefÃ¼hlt sehr sehr schnell rauskommt ausm Pedal es muss immer eine gewisse Relativ-Bewegung vorher ausgefÃ¼hrt werden, bevor das eigenliche Landen des FuÃes geschieht. 
Ich hÃ¤tte da auch gleich mal n hÃ¼bsches Bild von mir wo man das gut sieht;




Eine Seite Cleat andere Flat geht meiner Meinung nach gar nicht, da ist man wenn man eingeklickt fahren will ja dauernd auf der Suche nach der richtigen Seite und wenn man uneingeklickt fÃ¤hrt ist der Grip auch nicht besser als bei Regen aufm Stadtrad oder auf doppelseitigen Cleats uneingeklickt zu fahren 
So oder so besser 2 Satz Pedalen hinlegen und je nach Einsatzbereich umbauen, kostet nicht die Welt und bietet bis auf die "hohen" Anschaffungskosten ( 50â¬ fÃ¼r Pedalen am 2000-5000â¬) eigentlich keinen Nachteil.

GReetz


----------



## MTB43 (15. August 2013)

Stop,
ich bin neu hier und überlege auch mir Klicks zuzulegen. Nun habe ich hier viel über Flats 
gelesen, nun brauche ich mal Eure Hilfe was genau sind denn Flats.
Danke im voraus


----------



## sJany (15. August 2013)

Plattformpedale mit mehr oder weniger spitzen Pins. Also das Gegenteil  von Klicks.


----------



## R.C. (15. August 2013)

MTB43 schrieb:


> ich bin neu hier und überlege auch mir Klicks zuzulegen. Nun habe ich hier viel über Flats
> gelesen, nun brauche ich mal Eure Hilfe was genau sind denn Flats.



Flats:





Kaefigpedale:




Klicks:


----------



## MTB43 (15. August 2013)

Super, danke für die schnelle Antwort und die Fotos, so hab´s auch ich verstanden !
P.S. Ich bleibe bei der Anfängerfrage noch lieber Halbanonym)
LG
MTB43


----------



## heuchler (15. August 2013)

Fahre selber Shimano PD M545 und das seit rund 15 Jahren. Bei ruppigen Trails oder Downhill konnte ich mich vorher ausklicken. Umgekippt bin ich nie und es gab auch nie Verletzungen.
Aufgrund einer langen Pause fahre ich auf den selbigen Pedalen nun mit Wanderschuhen. Klar, wird es feucht rutschen die Dinger mehr als auf Flats, aber trotzdem würde ich darauf nicht mehr verzichten.
Richtig super fände ich Flats mit Klickmechanismus und einer anschraubbaren Abdeckung/Versenkung wenn man mit normalen Schuhen fahren möchte.


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (16. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Kaefigpedale:[...]



Huch, ich dachte immer Käfigpedale wären sowas:






Ich hab noch nen altes RR in der Garage stehen, da sind so Pedale dran. Wie heißen die Dinger denn dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (16. August 2013)

Kurvenjaeger schrieb:


> Huch, ich dachte immer Käfigpedale wären sowas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch Kaefigpedale, die Kaefigpedale ist man ja mit dem 'Clip' und Riemen gefahren.


----------



## bonzoo (16. August 2013)

Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mal die Shimano Click'R probieren. Ansonsten bleibe ich vorerst bei den Flats


----------



## NiBi8519 (17. August 2013)

Also ich finde die Mallets ziemlich geil 
Teste die doch auch mal. Sind etwas anders als normale Klickies aber machen fun.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Milan Racer (19. August 2013)

Ich schreibe gerade meine Bachelorarbeit über das Thema Flat vs. Click bezogen auf die Leistung die Erbracht wird. Wen es interessiert kann ich demnächst paar Ergebnisse veröffentlichen. Die Tendenz ist jedoch sehr klar


----------



## MalatuS (19. August 2013)

Hey Milan Racer,

das klingt cool, an Ergebnissen bin ich durchaus interessiert.
Werden auch unterschiedliche Clicksysteme verglichen? Respektive die Schuhe?


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (19. August 2013)

MalatuS schrieb:


> Hey Milan Racer,
> 
> das klingt cool, an Ergebnissen bin ich durchaus interessiert.



x2


----------



## NiBi8519 (19. August 2013)

Super, über Ergebnisse würde ich mich freuen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Milan Racer (19. August 2013)

ich vergleiche Shimano SPD Klicks zu Flat Pedalen.
Zusammenarbeit mit 5.10. Schuhhersteller.
Überall dort wo eine Stoppuhr läuft, also im Wettkampf ob DH oder Enduro rate ich euch zu Klicks, wer nach Lust und Laune fährt, der kann fahren was er möchte. Mit Klicks ist die Leistung weitaus größer.


----------



## butcher1995 (19. August 2013)

Ich bin bisher nur clickies gefahren und habe jetzt (auch aus Neugier) Flats bestellt.
Eigentlich war ich bisher soweit zufrieden, aber es gibt immer wieder Situationen in denen ich mir etwas mehr Freiheit wünsche. Ich werd das in mal testen


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (20. August 2013)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> ich vergleiche Shimano SPD Klicks zu Flat Pedalen.
> Zusammenarbeit mit 5.10. Schuhhersteller.
> Überall dort wo eine Stoppuhr läuft, also im Wettkampf ob DH oder Enduro rate ich euch zu Klicks, wer nach Lust und Laune fährt, der kann fahren was er möchte. Mit Klicks ist die Leistung weitaus größer.


 
Und woran liegt's? Gibt's jetzt doch nen runden Tritt oder ist bei gleichartiger Treterei der Wirkungsgrad bei Klick einfach größer? Wird die BA irgendwo komplett zu lesen sein? Cooles Thema jedenfalls! Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Ropo123 (20. August 2013)

Seit ich gerne auch mal etwas Trial versuche (seit Ende letzten Jahres) inkl. Tricks wie Wheelie, Manual und Bunny Hop nur noch Flats. Die Bewegungsfreiheit ist zum Ausgleich des Gleichgewichts bei Trackstands einfach besser. Ein Trackstand geht zwar auch mit Klickies nur nicht ganz so gut, wenn man doch mal etwas mehr korrigieren muss. 

Manchmal jedoch vermisse ich die Klickies und zwar wenn ich dann doch ausrutsche und mir die Teile mit den Pins ins Schien- oder Wadenbein haue. Oder bei einem Sprung ab und zu den Kontakt zum Pedal verliere weil ich mich gelegentlich nicht in die Pedale verkeilt habe.
Grundsätzlich klappt das Rad hoch ziehen jedoch mit Flats bei der richtigen Technik genau so gut wie mit Klickies.


----------



## thory (20. August 2013)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> i... Mit Klicks ist die Leistung weitaus größer.



gibt es dazu eine Untersuchung? 
Oder ist das einfach Deine Meinung basierend auf Deinen Eindrücken?

Mir hat mein Radelhändler auch was von 10%  besserer Kraftübertraung erzählt, aber alle Untersuchungen, die ich kenne verweisen das in das Reich der Fabeln.


----------



## Milan Racer (20. August 2013)

@Achtzig
von einem "rundem" kann man nicht sprechen, jedoch gibt es deutliche Unterschiede in der Schub-, Hub- und Zugphase. Wenn ich fertig bin möchte ich die Ergebnisse gerne veröffentlichen. Evtl. hier im Forum. Gerade im Hinblick auf dem Endurotrend.
 @thory
ja ich Untersuche das ganze wie erwähnt im Rahmen meiner Bachelorarbeit an der deutschen Sporthochschule Köln. Es sind also gemessene Daten nach wissentschaflichen Kriterien. Die Studie läuft aber noch und ich sammel weitere Daten.


----------



## thory (20. August 2013)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> ja ich Untersuche das ganze wie erwähnt im Rahmen meiner Bachelorarbeit an der deutschen Sporthochschule Köln. Es sind also gemessene Daten nach wissentschaflichen Kriterien. Die Studie läuft aber noch und ich sammel weitere Daten.



da bin ich gespannt! Bitte laß uns Deine Arbeit dann zukommen.

Das Paper Trittechnik im Radsport:
Der runde Tritt - Mythos oder Realität?

von MARTIN HILLEBRECHT / ANSGAR SCHWIRTZ / BJÖRN STAPELFELDT / WOLFGANG STOCKHAUSEN /
MARTIN BÜHRLE

wirst Du dann kennen?


----------



## hulster (20. August 2013)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> @_Achtzig_
> von einem "rundem" kann man nicht sprechen, jedoch gibt es deutliche Unterschiede in der Schub-, Hub- und Zugphase. Wenn ich fertig bin möchte ich die Ergebnisse gerne veröffentlichen. Evtl. hier im Forum. Gerade im Hinblick auf dem Endurotrend.



Dann vergiss mal die Schuhe nicht. Die sind nämlich der Hauptunterschied.
Ich behaupte vom Renner einigermaßen Pedalieren zu können.
Mit 5.10 VXi ist durchaus eine respektable Kraftübergtragung gerade auch in Schub- und Zug-Phase möglich. Hub-Phase ist es zu vernachlässigen. Die Sohle der VXi ist deutlich steifer als die der anderen 5.10, aber noch flexibel genug. Für mich ein gelungener Kompromiss.
Trotzdem ist die Kraftübertragung mit steifer Carbonsohle noch spürbar effektiver. Da aber ein Sinn der Flats Beweglichkeit ist, würden Schuhe mit ner extrem steifen Carbonsohle und 5.10 artigem Gummi keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osarias (22. August 2013)

Seit 16 Jahren Flats und ich bin dieses Jahr auf Klicks umgestiegen. Vor allem auf dem Enduro Bike.
Musste ich bei den Enduro Rennen auf ruppigen Strecken immer häufiger feststellen das ich, bsp. in Riva, beim Pedalieren im leichten Gefälle, über Stock und Stein, die Pedale verliere. Das ganze aber primär wenn die Uhr läuft, in der Freizeit hab ich nicht derart das Messer zwischen den Zähnen.

Also mal nen Satz SPD geholt. Und bin auf den Hometrails auch gut klar gekommen. Dann war das Matsch Rennen in Samerberg. Nur rutschen! Und ich hab auf den Stages von oben bis unten nur nachgedacht wo ich ausklicke und einklicke weil meine Reaktionen einfach nicht ausgereicht haben erst zu reagieren wenn es kurz vor dem Sturz ist. Das hat mich langsam gemacht und ich hab mal wieder die Flats drauf geschräubelt. Vor allem war ich bei sehr rutschigen Bedingungen nicht mehr locker sondern verkrampft auf dem Rad.

Seit kurzem fahr ich in der Freizeit bei allen Verhältnissen mit Klicks, übe auch das Ausklicken in jedweder Situation. Dennoch musste ich meine XTR Trail Pedale sehr sehr hart einstellen. Die sind mir in stark gepushten Anliegern öfters aufgegeangen.

Wenns mich auf die Fresse haut ist das Thema Klicks deutlich heftiger. Dieses Jahr hatte ich einige Vollgas Abflüge. Damit mein ich nicht die Aktionen, bei welchen man sich so halb retten kann und nur langsam umkippt. Also volles Rohr um ne Ecke, Neutrale Position und dann totaler Grippverlust. Da kommt jede Reaktion zu spät und man kann sich hinterher erzählen lassen wie oft man sich überschlagen hat oder wieviel Bäume es waren. Genau bei solchen einschlägen ist es echt übel wenn man das Rad noch an den Füßen hat. Klar, die Klicks gehen schon irgendwann auf. Aber beim ersten Aufschlag hängts meist noch an einem Fuß. In Hafjell war ich Bäuchlings im Steinfeld gelegen, beide Klicks noch zu und das Rad war mit angewinkelten Beinen auf meinem Rücken gelegen!  Ich denke ich hätte mich besser abgefangen wenn ich meine Füße hätte vorziehen können.

Ich konnte auf den ganzen Enduro Rennen aber sehen das so ziemlich alle schnellen Jungs (TOP20) Klicks fahren und auch wirklich die haarigsten Dinger abfangen. Klicks machen def. schnell, aber bis man sich wirklich dran gewöhnt hat, das man beim ausbrechen beider Räder noch Blitzschnell den Fuß runter bekommt dauert vermutlich 1 - 2 Saisons.

Für mich ist der umstieg auf Klicks ein notwendiges übel. Die Umstellung ist sehr unangenehm aber ich denke unterm Strich wird es mich vorran bringen,...


----------



## a-rs (22. August 2013)

Hi,

Ich komme von Bärentatze. Gegen 1996 kamen dann die alten 737er Klickies ...

Mit dem 29er habe ich jetzt die einseitigen XT Klicks und ertappe ich immer mehr, dass ich wenn es bergab geht die "Flat" Seite nutze.

Für reine Flats sehe ich am HT keine Notwendigkeit.

Als ich im Bikepark mal einen Kurs gemacht hatte und dort auch mit nem DH Fully unterwegs war, sehe ich für den Park nur Flats 

ARS


----------



## Deleted 54516 (22. August 2013)

Also ich komme eigentlich vom Marathon und CC-race, deswegen da schon immer Klickies,fahre die eigentlich von Anfang an.
Seit 2 Jahren setze ich mich mehrs aufs  Canyon Torque ( Keine Lust mehr auf regelmäßiges Training ......    )

Seit dieser Saison fahre ich mit Klickies an der Kiste, und muß sagen ich komme damit besser klar als mit den Flats....
Wie gesagt aber nur meine eigene persönliche Erfahrung und Meinung....


----------



## martinos (22. August 2013)

Wenn ich das hier lese, dann bin ich recht irritiert, denn ich meine festzustellen, dass insbesondere bei den alpinen Tourenfahrern seit Jahren die Klickies auf dem Rückzug sind.

Geht mir selber so: letztes Jahr auf Flats umgestellt und seitdem fahre ich eigentlich fast nur noch mit Flats (außer bei nichttechnischen Marathons, wenn es wirklich mal um Zeit geht). Letztes Wochenende im Bikepark in Livigno war die Klickifraktion auch sehr in der Minderzahl. 

Ich finde die Freiheit mit den Flats ein extrem gutes Gefühl im Vergleich zu den Klickies, man ist viel agiles und alles ist irgendwie verspielter.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (22. August 2013)

martinos schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier lese, dann bin ich recht irritiert, denn ich meine festzustellen, dass insbesondere bei den alpinen Tourenfahrern seit Jahren die Klickies auf dem Rückzug sind.
> 
> Geht mir selber so: letztes Jahr auf Flats umgestellt und seitdem fahre ich eigentlich fast nur noch mit Flats (außer bei nichttechnischen Marathons, wenn es wirklich mal um Zeit geht). Letztes Wochenende im Bikepark in Livigno war die Klickifraktion auch sehr in der Minderzahl.
> 
> Ich finde die Freiheit mit den Flats ein extrem gutes Gefühl im Vergleich zu den Klickies, man ist viel agiles und alles ist irgendwie verspielter.




ich denke mal die "alten Hasen" sind auch noch auf Klickies unterwegs.
War ja früher halt so....
ich muß sagen, mir sind die Klickies auch bei alpinen Touren einfach lieber,fühl mich einfach wohler.
und vor allen, ich habe seither keine Pins mehr im Schienbein oder der Wade


----------



## aa4 (22. August 2013)

So ich bin letstes WE den Home Trail in Heidelberg mit Klicks gefahren. 
Morgen wird it der Frau getauscht. Ich bekomme die Flats sie die Klicks.

Mal schauen wie es wird und wer mehr spaß hat. Sie, weil ich mir die pins ins Bein haue, oder ich weil Sie vergisst im Ziel auszuklicken...

lustig wirds....

Im ernst ich will das gefühl das man unter ähnlichen bedingungen hat vergleichen können. Daher einmal der Trail mit Flats, einmal mit Klicks.
Zeit ist mir sowas von egal...Das Gefühl muss stimmen.


----------



## gwittmac (22. August 2013)

martinos schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier lese, dann bin ich recht irritiert, denn ich meine festzustellen, dass insbesondere bei den alpinen Tourenfahrern seit Jahren die Klickies auf dem Rückzug sind.



Den Eindruck kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen. In den Alpen sehe ich über 2000 m Höhe fast keine Flats, es sei denn, es ist eine Shuttle- oder Lift-Station in der Nähe. Und das hat sich meiner Meinung nach in den letzten 15 Jahren nicht geändert.


----------



## MucPaul (22. August 2013)

Ich bin 10 Jahre lang die fetten Klickies PD545 gefahren. Hat mich öfters bergauf auf die Fr**e gehauen, als ich zu langsam wurde und mit Rad umkippte. Klickt man aus, hat man keinen Halt. Dann habe ich die PD-A530 probiert, 1 Seite Klicks, die andere Platform ohne Pins. Das war schon besser, vor allem bei schweren Anstiegen klicke ich schon vorher aus. Problem hierbei: der Schuh hat auf der pinlosen Platform keinen Halt.

Dann 5.10 Freerider mit Platform. Feine Sache, aber mir schlafen dauernd die Füße ein, trotz etlicher Versuche mit Einstellen. Und man kann nicht ziehen.
Neuer Versuch: die guten alten PD324, 1 Seite Klickies und andere Bärentatze. 
Kein Wunder, daß die am meisten verkauft werden. Die waren bisher super. Guter Halt auf beiden Seiten. Kein Rutschen.

Also im Gelände, wo viele Wurzeln sind, man sehr langsam ist und man öfters stehen bleiben muss oder sehr steil aufwärts, da finde ich Platforms am besten. Oder Bärentatze ausgeklinkt.
XC und lange Anstiege sind mit Klickies wesentlich besser, weil man mit dem runden Tritt kräftig Zug aufs Pedal bringt. Ist aber Übungssache.


----------



## martinos (23. August 2013)

aa4 schrieb:


> Im ernst ich will das gefühl das man unter ähnlichen bedingungen hat vergleichen können. Daher einmal der Trail mit Flats, einmal mit Klicks.
> Zeit ist mir sowas von egal...Das Gefühl muss stimmen.


 
so einfach ist das meiner Meinung nach mit dem Vergleich nicht. Erstens braucht man ne Weile, um sich an Klickies wie auch an Flats zu gewöhnen. Das funktioniert nicht auf einer Runde.

Zudem: auf Flats fährst du hoffentlich auch ganz andere Schuhe. Mit Turnschuhen u.ä. macht es definitiv keinen Spaß auf Flats, da müssen schon FiveTen oder andere Flatpedalschuhe her.


----------



## aa4 (23. August 2013)

martinos schrieb:


> so einfach ist das meiner Meinung nach mit dem Vergleich nicht. Erstens braucht man ne Weile, um sich an Klickies wie auch an Flats zu gewöhnen. Das funktioniert nicht auf einer Runde.
> 
> Zudem: auf Flats fährst du hoffentlich auch ganz andere Schuhe. Mit Turnschuhen u.ä. macht es definitiv keinen Spaß auf Flats, da müssen schon FiveTen oder andere Flatpedalschuhe her.



auch wieder wahr. garnicht an die Schuhe gedacht... Die der Frau passen mir natürlich nicht...

Trotzdem hab ich lust Flats auszuprobieren. Vielleicht investiere ich das Geld. Da an WE das wetter beschissen wird könnte ich auch Shoppen gehen 
 Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (23. August 2013)

aa4 schrieb:


> auch wieder wahr. garnicht an die Schuhe gedacht... Die der Frau passen mir natürlich nicht...
> 
> Trotzdem hab ich lust Flats auszuprobieren. Vielleicht investiere ich das Geld. Da an WE das wetter beschissen wird könnte ich auch Shoppen gehen
> Danke für den Hinweis.


 
Ich finde Flats in Kombi mit guten Schuhen super und mein Umfeld langsam aber sicher auch. Aus meiner Sicht eine lohnende Investition, insbesondere wenn man dann noch gute Flatpedals hat - habe schon einige Kollegen gesehen, die auch zu kleine Flatpedals hatten und dadurch bedingt immer wieder nach außen abrutschten, weil die Auflagefläche nicht gereicht hat. Deshalb für Großfüßler wie mich (Schuhgröße 46 in normal, in Radschuhen Kindersärge) absolute Empfehlung für die DMR Vault.

Man muss halt anfangs aufpassen wie Harry, dass man sich die Pins nicht irgendwo reinrammt. Bei Männern mag das ganz interessant aussehen, bei Frauen ist die Minirocktauglichkeit danach durchaus ne gewisse Zeit eingeschränkt


----------



## xrated (23. August 2013)

Hat mal jemand die Zeiten bergauf verglichen mit harter Sohle Click vs. weiche Sohle Plattform? Ich meine, die Sohlen werden ja nicht umsonst so hart sein.


----------



## Achtzig (23. August 2013)

Genau meine Rede ;-)


----------



## martinos (23. August 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand die Zeiten bergauf verglichen mit harter Sohle Click vs. weiche Sohle Plattform? Ich meine, die Sohlen werden ja nicht umsonst so hart sein.


 
das stellt doch niemand in Abrede. 

Wenn es wirklich um die Wurscht geht, dann sind Klickies mit einen elendsleichten steifen Rennschuh garantiert um Welten besser in der Kraftübertragung wie ein Flatpedal mit nem im Verhältnis viel schwereren FiveTen-Schuh - dazu brauchts aus meiner Sicht keine wissenschaftliche Untersuchung.

Der Spaß und der Komfort mit den Flats ist aber vieeeel höher


----------



## xrated (23. August 2013)

Naja, 5% wären mir noch egal aber 30% das wäre schon sehr viel. Die Nike die ich anhabe drückts halt dann doch ganz schön zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (24. August 2013)

der Vergleich ob schneller oder net Bringts doch auch gar net.
Wenn du mit nem Enduro ,Freerider AM mit Flats unterwegs bist, ist es doch wurscht ob du 5 10 15 oder 60 min länger bis oben brauchst.
Bei nem Hardtail oder Raacefully, denke ich mal sind die Ambitionen doch ganz andere... !


----------



## hulster (26. August 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Naja, 5% wären mir noch egal aber 30% das wäre schon sehr viel. Die Nike die ich anhabe drückts halt dann doch ganz schön zusammen.



Das hängt m.M. mehr davon ab, ob du ordentlich pedalieren kannst/gelernt hast. 
Auf Flats mit Fiveten VXi merke ich nur nen geringen Unterschied - auf den Teilstrecken, wo "pedalieren" möglich ist.
Für mich ergibt sich der Unterschied eher aus dem Gesamtpaket. 
Die Leute die überlegen auf Flats zu gehen (oder es getan haben, wie ich) rüsten ihr Rad eh immer mehr in die AM Schiene aus. Da ist halt alles und insbesonder LR üblicherweise etwas schwerer. Und das Ganze fühlt sich dann auch anders an. 
Aber ich sehe das auch so, wie im Vor-Beitrag. Bei den gefahrenen Strecken wiegen Fahreigenschaften den kleinen Leistungsverlust des Gesamtpakets locker auf. Den Unterschied der Pedale alleine finde ICH nur marginal - außer ich fahre echte XC- oder Marathon-Rennen auf Platzierung und nicht für Spaß.

Achso - messen wird m.M. schwierig. Einfaches Meßverfahren wäre über ne PM Kurbel. Aber die mißt die Leistung die ankommt. Wie bestimme ich die Verluste über Schuh, Bewegungsunterschiede, etc. ?


----------



## xrated (26. August 2013)

Das ist aber nicht wurscht wenn man oben so fix und alle ist das das runterfahren keinen Spaß mehr macht. Bin zum Hochtor rauf und am MTB mit 22/32 kam mir das so vor wie 34/32 am Rennrad!


----------



## martinos (26. August 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht wurscht wenn man oben so fix und alle ist das das runterfahren keinen Spaß mehr macht. Bin zum Hochtor rauf und am MTB mit 22/32 kam mir das so vor wie 34/32 am Rennrad!


 
doch, denn wenn du mit Flats oben fix und alle bist, dann wärst du es mit Klickies auch gewesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (26. August 2013)

Na wenn du selbst schreibst das Clickies "um Welten besser in der Kraftübertragung sind" dann widerspricht sich das schon.


----------



## hulster (26. August 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Na wenn du selbst schreibst das Clickies "um Welten besser in der Kraftübertragung sind" dann widerspricht sich das schon.



und genau das ist der Punkt. ES SIND KEINE WELTEN.
Pedalieren findet im Flachen und seichten Anstiegen statt.
Bei richtigen Steigungen mit dem Bike oder mit dem Renner gibts du einfach Druck. Hast du im Wiegetritt auf dem Renner mit 34/27 bei 20% schon mal pedaliert? Wenn du das schaffst, brauchst du dir ums Pedal keine Gedanken machen.

Nochmal - Effektivität/Kraftübertragung ist ne Diskussion für Racer. Da kann man sie auch gerne führen, da gibt es aber eh eher keine Diskussion.


----------



## Milan Racer (26. August 2013)

@hulster
da muss ich dir widersprechen.
Wie erwähnt untersuche ich das ganze wissenschaftlich für meine Bachelorarbeit.
Bei kurzen Sprints bzw. hoher Leistung ist der Leistungsunterschied zwischen Flat und Klick enorm.

Die Diskussion wird im Endurobereich interessant, weil dort wohl einige mit Flat fahren obwohl es auf Sekunden ankommt.


----------



## hulster (26. August 2013)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> @_hulster_
> da muss ich dir widersprechen.
> Wie erwähnt untersuche ich das ganze wissenschaftlich für meine Bachelorarbeit.
> Bei kurzen Sprints bzw. hoher Leistung ist der Leistungsunterschied zwischen Flat und Klick enorm.



1.   Das sich jemand "wissenschaftlich" mit etwas auseinandersetz, glaube ich erst, wenn ich wissenschaftlich FUNDIERTE Äusserungen erkennen kann. Bisher erkenne ich nur Behauptungen.

2.   Gehen wir mal davon aus, das deine letzte Relativierung korrekt ist, also jetzt nur noch "enorme" Unterschiede bei Sprints bzw hoher Leistung. Dann ist es trotzdem so wie ich behaupte, nämlich nur für Racer interessant. Denn im Tourenbereich reden wir von Ausdauerleistung.

3.   Vermisse ich jeden Bezug zur biomechanischen Umsetzung. Wie wurde die Leistung ermittelt? Wie die Verlustleistung. Wie wurde die Bio-Mechanik in Betrachtung einbezogen? Inbesondere die unterschiedlichen Fahrsituationen?

4.   Versuchsaufbau? Rahmenbedingungen? Schlussfolgerungen?

5.   Soll ich weitermachen?

Du fängst jetzt schon an zu relativieren, ohne auch nur einen Ansatz von wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten erkennen zu lasse.

Mach du mal weiter schön dein NSA Geheimprojekt.


----------



## SofusCorn (27. August 2013)

Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber ich erwarte von einer Bachelorarbeit keine weltbewegenden Erkenntnisse. Insbesondere, wenn man die zur Verfügung stehende Zeit etc. berücksichtigt.

Und wenns eh nur eine Bachelorarbeit ist... dann gibt doch einfach mal Daten preis, damit man sie überhaupt beurteilen kann. Oder ist geplant da direkt ein high impact paper draus zu machen?


----------



## martinos (27. August 2013)

am einfachsten wäre doch, wenn es jeder selber ausprobiert, den es auch wirklich interessiert. 

Wissenschaftliche Messungen haben immer was idealtypisches und sind auf die Praxis doch immer nur bedingt übertragbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (27. August 2013)

Aber deswegen ja nicht unbedingt auch uninteressant. Ich bin jedenfalls mal gespannt, was dabei rumkommt. Und diese "des is doch eh klar und sowieso viel zu kompliziert oder uninteressant" Haltung hier versteh ich nicht. Lasst den Milan doch einfach mal machen! Selbst wenn nix bei rumkommt, es geht doch in erster Linie darum, dass er lernt, wie man an unbekannte Themen heran geht. Und wenn er dann noch eins gefunden hat, dass ihn auch interessiert, ist doch alles in Butter!


----------



## Milan Racer (27. August 2013)

Ich schreib hier doch nicht seitenlang über Versuchsaufbau, Durchführung meiner Studie, etc. Ich wollte euch nur vorab mal paar Infos zum Thema reinwerfen. Wenn die Arbeit fertig ist kann ich sie natürlich komplett zur Verfügung stellen.

Es sind eben große Leistungsunterschiede zwischen Klick und Flats festzustellen. Aber wer sich im technischen Gelände mit Klickschuhe zu unsicher fühlt kann ja gerne Flats fahren, nur ein Endurorennen kannste damit halt nicht gewinnen 
 @Achtzig
danke für deine Worte 

Wen es interessiert bekommt demnächst gerne Ergebnisse, alle anderen eben nicht

Grüße


----------



## xrated (27. August 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> und genau das ist der Punkt. ES SIND KEINE WELTEN.
> Pedalieren findet im Flachen und seichten Anstiegen statt.
> Bei richtigen Steigungen mit dem Bike oder mit dem Renner gibts du einfach Druck. Hast du im Wiegetritt auf dem Renner mit 34/27 bei 20% schon mal pedaliert? Wenn du das schaffst, brauchst du dir ums Pedal keine Gedanken machen.
> 
> Nochmal - Effektivität/Kraftübertragung ist ne Diskussion für Racer. Da kann man sie auch gerne führen, da gibt es aber eh eher keine Diskussion.



Was verstehst du unter pedalieren?
Ich trete in der Ebene genauso schnell wie bei 15% Steigung wenn es die Übersetzung hergibt. Teilweise trete ich bergauf sogar schneller um die Knie zu schonen.
Ich meine nicht irgendwelche Hügel die man in 5min. überwunden hat sondern richtige Berge wo man stundenlang hochfährt.

Wie gesagt fahre ich hier in der Gegend selbst Flats aber mich hätte eben interessiert wieviel das in den Alpen bergauf ausmacht da ich selbst schon alle Systeme gefahren bin.


----------



## hulster (28. August 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter pedalieren?
> Ich trete in der Ebene genauso schnell wie bei 15% Steigung wenn es die Übersetzung hergibt. Teilweise trete ich bergauf sogar schneller um die Knie zu schonen.
> Ich meine nicht irgendwelche Hügel die man in 5min. überwunden hat sondern richtige Berge wo man stundenlang hochfährt.
> 
> Wie gesagt fahre ich hier in der Gegend selbst Flats aber mich hätte eben interessiert wieviel das in den Alpen bergauf ausmacht da ich selbst schon alle Systeme gefahren bin.



Für nen Renner unüblich. Etwas was mir bei Bikern immer aufgefallen ist, die exorbitant hohen Trittfrequenzen am Berg. Beim Renner ist die TF üblicherweise am Berg niedriger. Mein ich aber nicht mit "Pedalieren", sonst hätte ich Trittfrequenz gesagt. "Pedalieren" ist das Synomym für halbwegs nach aktuellem Stand der Sportwissenschaften optimalen bewegungsökonomischen Krafteinsatz beim Treten. Kurz: Hauptanteil der Kraft nach Unten, leichte Schubbewegung am oberen Totpunkt, leichte Zugbewegung am unteren Totpunkt. KEINE Hubbewegung, auch langläufig als nach oben ziehen bezeichnet.
Und zu deiner wiederholten 2. Frage. Ja - es macht was aus. Und keiner bestreitet das. Ich BEHAUPTE nur, dass der Unterschied nicht so groß ist und er NICHT als Entscheidungsgrundlage für Flats oder nicht herangezogen werden sollte. Fahrtechnik und favorisiertes Gelände sind für mich hier ausschlagebend. 
Den mehr an Kraftaufwand kannst du einfach sparen in dem du ein bisschen langsamer rauf fährst. Oder du fährst Rennen und willst was reissen. Dann fahr Klickies.


----------



## xrated (28. August 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Für nen Renner unüblich. Etwas was mir bei Bikern immer aufgefallen ist, die exorbitant hohen Trittfrequenzen am Berg. Beim Renner ist die TF üblicherweise am Berg niedriger



Ja weil die Leute oft viel zu hohe Übersetzungen drauf haben, die meisten fahren vorne 34er oder gar ein 39er KB.
Mit vorne 34 und hinten 27 müsste man bei 85rpm 13.6km/h fahren! Und welcher Normalfahrer fährt sowas bei 15%, dass sind fast 500W! Also tretet man langsamer und ruiniert sich die Knie.
Wenn man schneller tretet spart man unmengen an Kraft, sofern man die Ausdauer hat.



> . Mein ich aber nicht mit "Pedalieren", sonst hätte ich Trittfrequenz gesagt. "Pedalieren" ist das Synomym für halbwegs nach aktuellem Stand der Sportwissenschaften optimalen bewegungsökonomischen Krafteinsatz beim Treten. Kurz: Hauptanteil der Kraft nach Unten, leichte Schubbewegung am oberen Totpunkt, leichte Zugbewegung am unteren Totpunkt. KEINE Hubbewegung, auch langläufig als nach oben ziehen bezeichnet.



Ich trete immer gleich, ausser im Wiegetritt



> Und zu deiner wiederholten 2. Frage. Ja - es macht was aus. Und keiner bestreitet das. Ich BEHAUPTE nur, dass der Unterschied nicht so groß ist und er NICHT als Entscheidungsgrundlage für Flats oder nicht herangezogen werden sollte. Fahrtechnik und favorisiertes Gelände sind für mich hier ausschlagebend.
> Den mehr an Kraftaufwand kannst du einfach sparen in dem du ein bisschen langsamer rauf fährst. Oder du fährst Rennen und willst was reissen. Dann fahr Klickies.



Man könnte zumindest die Pedale wechseln je nach Einsatzgebiet. Oder man nimmt Schuhe wo sich die Sohle nicht so stark zusammendrückt. Da wäre es von Vorteil wenn es Schuhe mit 2 Gummischichten gäbe, eine dicke harte und unten eine weiche für den Grip am Pedal.


----------



## Jan_1968 (28. August 2013)

@hulster

Deine Aussagen sind für mich die treffendsten. Besser kann man das nicht erklären!
Daumen hoch!

Gruß Jan


----------



## hulster (28. August 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Man könnte zumindest die Pedale wechseln je nach Einsatzgebiet. Oder man nimmt Schuhe wo sich die Sohle nicht so stark zusammendrückt. Da wäre es von Vorteil wenn es Schuhe mit 2 Gummischichten gäbe, eine dicke harte und unten eine weiche für den Grip am Pedal.



Bei dem Rest der Aussagen geb ichs auf. Zu dieser Aussage - gibt es. Wurde auch schon erwähnt, u.a. von mir. 

Fiveten Freerider VXi


----------



## ewoq (28. August 2013)

probiert doch einfach aus was für euch am besten funktioniert ...

wenn man sich unbedingt an anderen orientieren will stellt man schnell fest dass in allen (mir bekannten) race-disziplinen zu 90% oder mehr klick gefahren wird. enduro, dh, 4x, cc, marathon ist dabei egal.


----------



## gonzo31031960 (29. August 2013)

Allso ich bin viele Jahre mit klick Pedale gefahren mit Rennrad natührlich noch immer aber mit meinen Fully Grannit Chief Rose Bike jetzt mit Saint Pedalen und normalen Billigen flatschuhen von Deichman sowie Puma von der Skater apteilung.Ich mus sagen es klappt man kann damit sogar schnelle Trittseqenzenzen hinbekommen und in schwieregen Gelände fühle ich mich sicherer soll aber nicht heißen das es mit Klick Pedalen nicht im Gelände klappt.Ist nur meine Meinung im Alter wird man vorsichtiger ich bin nun mal über 50zig macht aber troztdem Spaß. Gruß Gonzo


----------



## enforce (6. September 2013)

Ich bin beides sequentiell über mehrer Jahre gefahren. Mittlerweile wechsel ich je nach Einsatzzweck und Bike hin und her. 
Bikebergsteigen, Winter oder einige DH-Strecken --> Flats
Endurorenne, Feierabendrunde, RR --> Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jance (13. September 2013)

hab meine Klickies an ERGO geschraubt, da sind sie richtig gut aufgehoben und passieren kann auch nichts


----------



## Wuselwilli (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin jahrelange mit Klickpedalen unterwegs gewesen. Meine erste Tour auf Mallorca brachte aber bei mir ein schnelles umdenken. 
-In technischen Passagen fahre ich mit Flat-Pedalen einfach sicherer
-Meine technischen Fertigkeiten haben sich ebenfalls verbessert
-Bergauf bin ich nicht auch nicht langsamer.

-Allerdings sehen meine Schienbeine immer etwas mehr oder weniger
 angekratzt aus. Die Pins beißen ganz schön zu.

Hier suche ich noch eine Lösung ohne "vollverkleidet" als normaler Mountainbike-Fahrer unterwegs zu sein.
Hat jemand schon mal einfache Schienbeinschoner, welche die Fußballer nutzen, ausprobiert?


----------



## pnebling (24. Oktober 2013)

Wuselwilli schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal einfache Schienbeinschoner, welche die Fußballer nutzen, ausprobiert?



Hab da grad das gleiche Problem und mir auch schon gedacht, das ich mal die Schienbeinschoner vom Sohnemann mal probieren könnte.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (24. Oktober 2013)

Probiert es doch mal mit langen Socken oder stutzen 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben  now Free


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. Oktober 2013)

Wuselwilli schrieb:


> -Allerdings sehen meine Schienbeine immer etwas mehr oder weniger
> angekratzt aus. Die Pins beißen ganz schön zu.
> 
> Hier suche ich noch eine Lösung ohne "vollverkleidet" als normaler Mountainbike-Fahrer unterwegs zu sein.
> Hat jemand schon mal einfache Schienbeinschoner, welche die Fußballer nutzen, ausprobiert?


Ich benutze solch Schienbeinschoner (Hockey oder Fußball)









Für den genannten Zweck ausreichend und sonst schön leicht. Und sie sehen auch schon schön angebissen aus.


----------



## schnellejugend (25. Oktober 2013)

Flats an der Stadtschlampe.

Zum radfahren Clickpedale.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (25. Oktober 2013)

Klick.
Egal ob Stadtrad oder Enduro.
Habe es mit Flats probiert.War nix für mich.
Habe jetzt mal das Klicksystem von Shimano DX auf Crank Brothers Candy getauscht.
Ich bin enttäuscht von den CB Pedalen.
Werde wohl wieder auf Shimano wechseln...


----------



## CubeFan1998 (25. Oktober 2013)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Klick.
> Egal ob Stadtrad oder Enduro.
> Habe es mit Flats probiert.War nix für mich.
> Habe jetzt mal das Klicksystem von Shimano DX auf Crank Brothers Candy getauscht.
> ...



Was hat dir denn an den CB nicht gefallen? 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben  now Free


----------



## Kerosin0815 (25. Oktober 2013)

> Was hat dir denn an den CB nicht gefallen?



Das fummelige Einklicken.Ausstieg ist OK.Bei allen Schuhen die ich habe.
Die Cleats sahen nach einer Tour aus wie Sau.
Habe aber auf der Tour oft ein und ausgeklickt.
Meine Shimano Cleats sahen so nach einem halben Jahr aus.
Normal ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (25. Oktober 2013)

Kleines update nach der heutigen Tour:
Der Einstieg klappt etwas besser jetzt....dafür macht das Lager vom linken Pedal Geräusche ...und das nach 100 km


----------



## CubeFan1998 (25. Oktober 2013)

Das hat man ja leider schon viel Gehört das die Crankbrothers nicht gerade .... Geräuschlos sind. Um das jetzt mal nett zu umschreiben.


----------



## AM_Heizer (27. Oktober 2013)

Für mich waren die Klickies nichts. Fahre meistens Trails und technisches Zeug, würde mich als leicht fortgeschritten bezeichnen. Als ich mit der bikerei vor 1,5 Jahren angefangen habe, hatte ich klick pedale ( lt. Aussage von Kollegen fährt man das so ) ;-) , das war überhaupt nicht meine Welt. Dass ich bei kniffligen Stellen vom Rad weg komme, also die Bewegungsfreiheit, ist mir wichtiger. Falls ich irgendwann mal ne CC Feile haben sollte um nur gemäßigtes Gelände zu fahren, dann vielleicht nochmal. So kommts überhaupt nicht in frage.

Grüße


----------



## derflo72 (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mir meine Klickies direkt auf das neue Bike geschraubt, und weil es ein Fully ist auch direkt mal ne schöne Singletrail Strecke rausgesucht. Das war die Hölle, weil mir die Souveränität fehlte und ich immer Angst hatte, an heiklen Stellen nicht rauszukommen. Jetzt hab ich mir DMR Vaults gekauft und fahe die mit Vans. Die Klickies bleiben am Starrbike, das ich jetzt mit dünneren Reifen zum Fitnessbike umfunktioniere.... 

Cheers 
Flo


----------



## gonzo31031960 (30. Oktober 2013)

Das kannn man nicht unbedingt klar beantworten weil ich vor nicht all zu langer Zeit noch mit Klick Pedalen SPD Shimano unterwegs war mit rennrad bleib ich dabei. Aber seit über einen jahr fahre ich mit Flatt Pedale im Mountainbikebereich rum. Es ist möglich fahre auch schon hohe trittsquenzen mit den Flattspedalen. Es geht hätte ich nicht gedacht vorher.Gruß Gonzo


----------



## RetroRider (31. Oktober 2013)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Für mich waren die Klickies nichts. Fahre meistens Trails und technisches Zeug, würde mich als leicht fortgeschritten bezeichnen. Als ich mit der bikerei vor 1,5 Jahren angefangen habe, hatte ich klick pedale ( lt. Aussage von Kollegen fährt man das so ) ;-) , das war überhaupt nicht meine Welt. Dass ich bei kniffligen Stellen vom Rad weg komme, also die Bewegungsfreiheit, ist mir wichtiger. Falls ich irgendwann mal ne CC Feile haben sollte um nur gemäßigtes Gelände zu fahren, dann vielleicht nochmal. So kommts überhaupt nicht in frage.
> 
> Grüße



Sehe ich ähnlich. Ich hab mir auch zuerst Klicks aufschwatzen lassen, dann im Winter mal Flats drangeschraubt und gemerkt, daß ich so viel sauberer fahre (bzw. erstmal gemerkt habe, daß ich Radfahren erstmal lernen sollte) und weniger Umstände habe.
Ich sage mal provozierend: Klickpedale sind entweder orthopädische Pedale oder Pedale für Leute, die Strecken fahren, bei denen ein 2.25er Reifen mit 4 bar tatsächlich schneller ist als mit vernünftigem Druck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (31. Oktober 2013)

> oder Pedale für Leute, die Strecken fahren, bei denen ein 2.25er Reifen  mit 4 bar tatsächlich schneller ist als mit vernünftigem Druck.



Käse...nicht von dir auf andere schließen.


----------



## Milan Racer (31. Oktober 2013)

@RetroRider:
achso und deshalb fahren fast alle Downhill Profis und Enduro Biker Clickpedale.
Da stimme ich Kerosin0815 zu, das ist Käse von dir 

ich behaupte das viele mit Flat Pedalen fahren, weil sie mit Click nicht zurechtkommen. Klickpedale sind aber nun mal schneller! Das steht außer Frage


----------



## RetroRider (31. Oktober 2013)

Daß Klickpedale schneller sind ist aber auch Käse. Daß Energie "vernichtet" wird ist Käse. Oder daß steife Rahmen schneller sind. Die Radsportgemeinde erzählt eigentlich fast nur Käse.


----------



## Milan Racer (31. Oktober 2013)

dann können wir ja ein Käsefondue machen 

es gibt keinen Grund warum Flatpedale schneller sein sollen. Click ist schneller.
Der ein oder andere kommt mit Flats zwar besser zurecht, aber Weltmeister wirste sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (31. Oktober 2013)

> Die Radsportgemeinde erzählt eigentlich fast nur Käse




So wie du mit deiner ewigen 26 vs 27,5 Geschichte und deinen "Richtigstellungen".
Jetzt fängst du bei den Pedalen an die selbe Nummer durchzuziehen.
Die ganze Radsportgemeinde hat keinen Plan und deswegen fahren auch die meisten Enduro pro´s Klickies.
Nur weil dir die Klickpedale nix taugen kann man doch nicht  so verallgmeinern.
Mir taugen sie.


----------



## RetroRider (31. Oktober 2013)

Um wie viel km/h ist ein PD-M780 schneller als ein PD-MX80?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (31. Oktober 2013)

Macht es doch nicht so kompliziert wenn ich 2 mal die selbe strecke fahre bei selben Bedingungen bin ich mit klickies schneller 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## RetroRider (31. Oktober 2013)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> [...]
> Nur weil dir die Klickpedale nix taugen kann man doch nicht  so verallgmeinern.
> [...]



Ich bin doch nicht Mussolini. Als Privatperson darf ich auch mal meine subjektive Meinung sagen statt immer vernünftig zu sein.


----------



## RetroRider (31. Oktober 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Macht es doch nicht so kompliziert wenn ich 2 mal die selbe strecke fahre bei selben Bedingungen bin ich mit klickies schneller
> 
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben



Glaub ich dir, kann man aber auch nicht verallgemeinern. Ich bin froh, daß ich kein Weltmeister bin, und daher Flats fahren darf.
Bei einigen Anstiegen bin ich übrigens mit 1x1 schneller als mit Schaltung - weil faul sein und runterschalten eben einfach nicht geht.


----------



## gonzo31031960 (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich fühle mich mit Flattpedalen im Gelände sicherer weil ich da immer den Fuß mal rausstellen kann was mit Klickpedalen nicht so gut klappt.Beim Rennrad ist das nicht ganz so weil man da ja keine schwierigen Passagen fährt wie gesagt man schafft auch hohe Trittsequenzen mit Flattpedalen.Auf langen Touren sind Klickpedale natürlich im vorteil aber sonst kann ich jetzt nichts gegen Flattpedale sagen ich komme mit denen gut klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (31. Oktober 2013)

Fazit:
Jedem das seine.
wer Flats bevorzugt soll sie fahren...wer mit Click besser zurechtkommt soll eben die fahren.
Die fragestellung Click oder Flat gabs schon so oft hier im Forum.


----------



## RetroRider (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin für eine Plattformpedalpflicht. Ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich Leuten die Bahandlungskosten bezahlen soll, die gestürzt sind weil sie "wie die pro´s" fahren wollten.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (31. Oktober 2013)

Also man muss aber wissen das ich zwei paar Pedale fahre zum Training also nach der schule gibt klickies und wenn es dann am Wochenende auf die trails aus Spaß geht dann fahre ich Plattform Pedale was ich damit sagen möchte zum Training sind klick Pedale besser und zum Spaß Plattform  

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Canyon_Dale (31. Oktober 2013)

Nach drei Umfallern (letzter mit Rippenprellung) mit meinem neuen 29er Fully an einem Nachmittag bei sehr langsamer Fahrt im Matsch mit Wurzel & Co hab ich die Klicker ganz schnell demontiert und druch ganz einfache, ganz billige und ganz leichte (270 g das Paar) Mounty Käfigpedale ersetzt. Alles ist gut jetzt. Für mich.

Ja, wenns naß ist rutsche ich rum, wenn ich den Fuß dann etwas mittig setze (also nicht mit den Ballen über der Pedalachse), dann passt das Schuhprofil besser und der Fuß sitzt fester. Hauptsache ich fall nicht mehr um.

Bei mir war nicht das Problem rauszukommen. In dem Moment, wo ich realisierte, raus zu müssen, lag ich schon da...bin ich wohl zu langsam


----------



## CubeFan1998 (1. November 2013)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie lange du vorher mit klickies gefahren bist aber ich fahr seit ca. Einem Monat und hab mich letzte Woche nach langer zeit lang gemacht und wunderte mich warum ich denn nicht das Fahrrad an den Schuhen hängen hab also war ich noch früh genug raus gekommen (unbewusst) aber durch den Ablauf des sturzes hatte mir auch das nicht geholfen 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## SofusCorn (2. November 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ich bin für eine Plattformpedalpflicht. Ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich Leuten die Bahandlungskosten bezahlen soll, die gestürzt sind weil sie "wie die pro´s" fahren wollten.



Helmpflicht? 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MHeiti (10. November 2013)

Fahre seit 1990 Klickies, war damals beim Sportbiken ein riesen Entwicklungssprung.
Ich glaube die ersten Shimano PDS waren so um die 300DM teuer!

Problem ist im Winter immer die Kältebrücke vom Pedal zum Schuh.
Deswegen hab ich letzes Jahr mal die Saints probiert. Mit denen habe ich guten Kontakt ohne Rutschen, außer ich verwende die Goretex-Stiefel von Shimano SH-91, mit denen finde ich keinen Halt, wie auf rohen Eiern bei Nässe und Schnee, keine gute Kombi.

Bei meiner Alltagschlampe habe ich immer die super Flats aus Kunststoff mit Stahlpins und Rückstrahlern vom Rose verwendet (15EUR), da sind mir als Allwetterradler allerdings die Lager vergammelt, und Rose hat die leider nicht mehr. Mit den Saints habe ich selbst zur Fahrt in die Arbeit irgendwie keinen Grip, der Shimano-Bergstiefel steht mit der Sohle auf dem inneren Bund vom Lagergehäuse auf und O-haxig wie John-Wayne will ich nicht durch die Gegend stapfen.

Ein Nachteil der Flats sehe ich auch darin, das man im Gelände eher mal aufsetzt und gerade auch mit den Pins und diese dann flöten gehen, so geschehen bei meinen Rose-Flats.

Mit den Klickies bin ich im Gelände immer irgendwie viel sicherer mit dem Rad verbunden. Habe aber leider keine BMX-Schule hinter mir, weil bei den Könnern klappts auch ohne Klickies.
P.S.: Ich habe mir von London die BMX-Läufe reingezogen, da sind die allerdings allesamt mit Klickies unterwegs gewesen)


----------



## SofusCorn (10. November 2013)

MHeiti schrieb:


> Problem ist im Winter immer die Kältebrücke vom Pedal zum Schuh.
> Deswegen hab ich letzes Jahr mal die Saints probiert. Mit denen habe ich guten Kontakt ohne Rutschen, außer ich verwende die Goretex-Stiefel von Shimano SH-91, mit denen finde ich keinen Halt, wie auf rohen Eiern bei Nässe und Schnee, keine gute Kombi.



Für Flats sollten die Schuhe halt eine möglichst ebene Sohle haben ohne grobes Profil. Grobes Profil hat bei mir mit Bärentatzen zusammen gut funktioniert, falls du eine Alternative zu Klickie und Flats suchst beim Alltagsrad.


----------



## MHeiti (10. November 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Grobes Profil hat bei mir mit Bärentatzen zusammen gut funktioniert, falls du eine Alternative zu Klickie und Flats suchst beim Alltagsrad.



Vor dem Kauf der Rose-Flats hab ich schon meine alten und bewährten Bärentatzen von SAKAE benutzt.
Diese sind leider für Haken ausgelegt und einseitig abgeschrägt.
Ohne Haken kommt aber leider zu 50% die abgeschrägte Seite zum Liegen auf dieser mein heißgeliebter Shimano-Stiefel dann prompt abrutscht.
Dann hatte ich noch symmetrische besorgt, wo der Stiefel aber auch wieder in der Mitte des Pedalkörpers Kontakt hatte und ich wieder keinen Grip hatte.
Ich war schon am verzweifeln und mit dem Rose-Flat hatte ich endlich das passende Pedal gefunden.
Werde mir wieder ein ähnliches mit besseren Lagern suchen und den Stiefel zum Pedalkauf mitnehmen!
Oder ich bastle mir an das alte SAKAE ein Gegengewicht auf die abgeschrägte Seite so das dieses immer richtig zum Liegen kommt beim Drauftappsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo31031960 (11. November 2013)

anwort an MHeiti fahre auch annfang der 90ziger Klickpedale erst Shimano dan Ritchey aber jetzt seit zwei Jahren mit den neuen Saint Shimano unterwegs klappt hin und wieder vermisse ich die klickpedale aber die Situationen sind selten.Im winter sind die Flatpedale einfach besser warme Füße weil das Klickpedal wie Du bemerckt hast eine Kältebrücke ist und im Schnee ist ein Flatpedal sowie so besser.Freu mich schon auf den ersten schnee drauf zu fahren das hab ich mich früher nicht so getraut mit den Klickis.So das ist meine Meinung Gruß Gonzo


----------



## Fleischfresser (11. November 2013)

Ich fahre jetzt seit gut 20 Jahren MTB. Davon aber erst seit diesem Jahr mit Klickies.
Umgestiegen bin ich, weil mir auf den immer länger werdenden Touren zunehmend die Füße, beziehungsweise die kleinen Zehen eingeschlafen sind. Durch die Shimano Klickies und meine Northwave-Schuhe habe ich nun beim Pedalieren eine bessere Druckverteilung über den gesamten Fuß.
Allerdings habe ich mich auch noch nie so häufig und so heftig abgelegt wie in dem letzten Jahr (alles Klickiebedingt).

Auf den Kanaren diesen Herbst habe ich meine Klickies nicht vermisst. Die Trails waren einfach nicht geeignet dafür. Wenn es zu schwierig wird möchte ich einfach die Füße schnell frei haben.

Im Teuto und im Harz bin ich bislang gut mit Klickies zurecht gekommen. Hier im hohen Norden sowieso. Mein nächstes Rad soll ein AM-Fully werden, zum trainieren (Ausdauer) gibt es Klickpedale (wen der besseren Druckverteilung) und zum "Ballern" ein Satz Flats. Alles andere wäre (in meinen Augen) Unsinn.

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## nahetalmoves (11. November 2013)

Wie wäre es, wenn man sich nicht entscheiden kann, einfach rechts klicks und links flats...Dann habt ihr beides und müsst euch daher nur für rechts oder links entscheiden.


----------



## QTrotter (11. November 2013)

@Fleischfresser: es gibt auch für flats stabile Schuhsohlen, mit denen die Füße nicht einschlafen sollten.


----------



## SofusCorn (11. November 2013)

Fragt sich nur, ob das mit dem Füße einschlafen nicht ganz woanders dran lag.
edit: was ich damit sagen will, es liegt vermutlich nicht am Unterschied von Flat zu Klickie sondern eher am Schuh selbst. (Dazu gibts auch schon Threads)
Mit 5.10 schlafen mir z.B. die Zehen recht häufig auf meinen Flats ein, bei Chucks/Nike Free auf Flats passiert mir das (fast?) nie.


----------



## Fleischfresser (11. November 2013)

Joa mag sein. Bei mir passt das so aber gut. In meiner Schuhgröße hat man nebenbei bemerkt nicht gerade die Megaauswahl 

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (11. November 2013)

47+? :d


----------



## Fleischfresser (11. November 2013)

ecksofa schrieb:


> 47+? :d


2


----------



## Portiman (11. November 2013)

Da ich mich nicht entscheiden wollte habe ich mir die Shimano PDA 530 angebaut. Eine Seite Klick, andere Seite Plattform... Wenns im Gelände zu ruppig wird, nehme ich einfach die Plattformseite. Grundsätzlich dreht sich die Pedale immer so, dass die Klickseite oben ist. Die Haltekraft habe ich allerdings auch so weit runter gestellt, dass sie sehr leicht lösen. Seitdem habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit Klickies.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IkilledKenny (16. November 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ich bin für eine Plattformpedalpflicht. Ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich Leuten die Bahandlungskosten bezahlen soll, die gestürzt sind weil sie "wie die pro´s" fahren wollten.


 
Blöde Aussage. Das hat auch nix mit "wie die pro´s" zu tun.

Ich fühl mich auf den Downhillstrecken z.B. mit Klickies einfach sicherer weil man nicht so leicht vom Pedal gehebelt werden kann und auch einfach ma sorglos in n Wurzelfeld springen oder durch n Steinfeld knüppeln kann. Springen ist auch unkomplizierter.

Bei Touren ist mir nur unwohl wenn ich auf nem sehr schmalen Weg fahre und ich seitlich irgendwo weit runterfallen kann.
Stürze sind mit Klickies nur blöd wenn man sehr langsam fährt und mitm Vorderrad hängen bleibt und einen überschlag macht. Oder halt bei Northshores.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (16. November 2013)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Bei Touren ist mir nur unwohl wenn ich auf nem sehr schmalen Weg fahre und ich seitlich irgendwo weit runterfallen kann.
> Stürze sind mit Klickies nur blöd wenn man sehr langsam fährt und mitm Vorderrad hängen bleibt und einen überschlag macht. Oder halt bei Northshores.



Selbst das finde ich ist nicht ein Problem. Letzens hatte ich einen ungewollten Abgang übern Lenker gemacht und hatte mich am Boden nur gewundert das ich ausgeklickt war.


----------



## IkilledKenny (16. November 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Selbst das finde ich ist nicht ein Problem. Letzens hatte ich einen ungewollten Abgang übern Lenker gemacht und hatte mich am Boden nur gewundert das ich ausgeklickt war.


 
Ja stimmt hatte ich auch schon so. Kommt halt auch immer drauf an wie hart sie eingestellt sind. An meinem Downhillbike is die Ausklickhärte auf maximum und am Tourenbike so mittel.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (16. November 2013)

Ich hab da gar nichts eingestellt müsste noch so sein wie ich sie gekauft hab. Glaub ich


----------



## IkilledKenny (16. November 2013)

Kann man  auch nich bei allen Herstellern einstellen. Bei Shimano ja, bei cb z.b. nur 2 verschiedene Optionen für den Ausklickwinkel.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (16. November 2013)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Kann man  auch nich bei allen Herstellern einstellen. Bei Shimano ja, bei cb z.b. nur 2 verschiedene Optionen für den Ausklickwinkel.



Ist mir klar, hab die PD-M520 von Shimano, hab wie gesagt nichts eingestellt.


----------



## nightwolf (17. November 2013)

pnebling schrieb:


> Muss sagen mich als Anfänger legts relativ oft hin, bin deshalb froh, wenn ich das Rad einfach weg schmeißen kann und nicht dran hängen bleib. Deshalb Flats.


Das ist jetzt zum Beispiel mal ganz objektiv Kaese.

Wenn es Dich wirft, loesen die Klickies aus und Du wirst vom Rad getrennt.

Kein Problem. Hab ich schon oft genug ausprobiert. Erst am Dienstag hab ich das Rad aus dem Gebuesch fuenf meter weiter rechts unten rausgezogen und lag selber oben links, nachdem ich an einem Ast (schoen versteckt unter meterdick Laub  ) eingefaedelt hatte  

Nicht umsonst kamen die allerersten Klickies (fuer Rennrad) von einem Hersteller von Sicherheitsbindungen fuer den alpinen Skilauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pnebling (17. November 2013)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt zum Beispiel mal ganz objektiv Kaese.
> 
> Wenn es Dich wirft, loesen die Klickies aus und Du wirst vom Rad getrennt.
> 
> ...




Trollalarm


----------



## nightwolf (17. November 2013)

pnebling schrieb:


> Trollalarm


Nix Trollalarm. Nur ein kleiner Einwurf aus der Realitaet  

Aber das kannst Du nicht wissen, wie Dein Avatarbildchen ja schoen verraet, faehrst Du nur Auto und kein Fahrrad


----------



## nightwolf (17. November 2013)

Oh ich seh grade, das war schon ein paar Seiten weiter vorne bemerkt worden  


Shoxar schrieb:


> (...) Nach stürzen habe ich mich immer ausgeklickt wiedergefunden, das ist eher kein Argument


----------



## pnebling (17. November 2013)

Ich bleib dabei...


pnebling schrieb:


> Trollalarm


----------



## 3idoronyh (18. November 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Und wo ist die Umfrage?


 

Genau!

Wo?


----------



## F4B1 (18. November 2013)

pnebling schrieb:


> Trollalarm


Inwiefern? Das, was in den Beitrag steht, entspricht schon der Wahrheit.
Wenn die Auslösehärte passt und nicht einfach nur hart eingestellt wird, passt das mit dem rausfliegen meistens auch. Zwar passiert es mal, dass das nicht klappt, aber in den allermeisten Fällen sind das halt Fehler beim einstellen. Viele stellen die Pedale halt so ein, dass sie kaum noch rauskommen.


----------



## pnebling (18. November 2013)

Sich auf einen Eintrag zu beziehen, der schon nicht mehr so taufrisch ist und dann blöd rumstänkern ist für mich nunmal rumgetrolle. Wenn man seine Erfahrungen fundiert erläutert und auch dazu angeben kann, das das trotzdem nicht immer funktioniert, dagegen ist nix zu sagen.
Ich für mich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, das ich mit Klickies nicht klarkomm, kann auch an der Einstellung liegen, und fahr so mit den Flats ganz gut, deswehen muß ich mich aber nicht von nem Troll doof von der Seite anmachen lassen.


----------



## MucPaul (18. November 2013)

Portiman schrieb:


> Da ich mich nicht entscheiden wollte habe ich mir die Shimano PDA 530 angebaut. Eine Seite Klick, andere Seite Plattform... Wenns im Gelände zu ruppig wird, nehme ich einfach die Plattformseite. Grundsätzlich dreht sich die Pedale immer so, dass die Klickseite oben ist. Die Haltekraft habe ich allerdings auch so weit runter gestellt, dass sie sehr leicht lösen. Seitdem habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit Klickies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Die hatte ich mir auch gekauft. Aber mittlerweile wieder abmontiert. Die A530 taugen nichts als MTB Pedal, weil die Bärentatze einfach zu wenig Halt bietet. Die Cleats haben auch die weichen AluNoppen schnell abrasiert. Ärgerlich! 
Ich habe das Pedal nun an mein TrekkingBike dran, und da funzt es perfekt. A530: A = All Terrain, und somit kein M= MTB.

Ich habe nun die guten, bewährten M324 dran und bin glücklich. Die Klickies an einer Seite benutze ich immer bei langen XC Touren. Und sobald es ruppig oder kniffelig wird, drehe ich vorher auf die Bärentatze um.
Da ich MTB-Touren Schuhe (mit weichen Vibram Stollen) fahre, hält das super. Seitdem fahre ich auch problemlos schwierige Stücke, wo es mich früher mit Klickies oft hingebrezelt hat. Mit Klickies muss man übrigends erstmal den Reflex üben! Mich hat es anfangs auch viele Stürze gekostet, bis ich an einem Geländer minutenlang den Reflex trainiert habe. 

Platform Pedale und stollige Wanderschuhe passen einfach nicht zusammen, weil zu wenige Pins den Halt herstellen. Mit Bärentatzen jedoch geht das super. Und im Winter fahre ich normale GoreTex Wanderstiefel mit Bärentatzen und habe seitdem nie wieder kalte Füße gehabt.


----------



## Portiman (18. November 2013)

Tja...so gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Ich bin noch nie von den Pedalen abgerutscht! Ich gebe zu, dass ich selten die Plattformseite nutze, lediglich wenn ich mich auf Abschnitten überhaupt nicht sicher fühle.... Aber mit dem Halt hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Reicht mir völlig aus...

Die M324 hat ein Freund von mir an seinem Bike. Abgesehen davon, dass die Bleischwer sind, wünscht er sich immer meine und verflucht die M324 jedesmal, wenn er mal wieder nicht in die Pedale kommt, weil sie vom Dreck zugesetzt sind! Der schmeißt die jetzt vom Bike runter und nimmt die 530...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (18. November 2013)

Portiman schrieb:


> Tja...so gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Ich bin noch nie von den Pedalen abgerutscht! Ich gebe zu, dass ich selten die Plattformseite nutze, lediglich wenn ich mich auf Abschnitten überhaupt nicht sicher fühle.... Aber mit dem Halt hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Reicht mir völlig aus...
> 
> Die M324 hat ein Freund von mir an seinem Bike. Abgesehen davon, dass die Bleischwer sind, wünscht er sich immer meine und verflucht die M324 jedesmal, wenn er mal wieder nicht in die Pedale kommt, weil sie vom Dreck zugesetzt sind! Der schmeißt die jetzt vom Bike runter und nimmt die 530...
> 
> ...



Welche Hast du denn die 530? De hat mein Musik Lehrer an seinem Rennrad aber der fährt auch immer mit sneakern  

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Portiman (18. November 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Welche Hast du denn die 530? De hat mein Musik Lehrer an seinem Rennrad aber der fährt auch immer mit sneakern
> 
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie ich dein Kommentar bewerten soll. Abrutschen von der Pedale kann man aber auch durch Fahrtechnik minimieren...;-)
Ich fahre weder mit Sneaker, noch Barfuß. Ich fahre die mit Mavic Alpine... Wie gesagt. Jedem das seine. So...bin raus. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CubeFan1998 (18. November 2013)

Portiman schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie ich dein Kommentar bewerten soll. Abrutschen von der Pedale kann man aber auch durch Fahrtechnik minimieren...;-)
> Ich fahre weder mit Sneaker, noch Barfuß. Ich fahre die mit Mavic Alpine... Wie gesagt. Jedem das seine. So...bin raus.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Wie du das bewerten sollst, wie eine ganz Normale frage ich hab an meinem nie die PD-M520 aber de sind kein Kombi und ich bin halt noch auf der suche nach einem guten Kombi Pedal 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Portiman (18. November 2013)

Ja, ich habe die 530er

Sicher "beißt" sich die Plattform nicht in deinen Schuh. Da mag die PDM 324 besser sein. Wenn man grundsätzlich im Gelände eingeklickt fährt und nur ab und zu raus will, ist die Pedale aber gut und sie setzt sich nicht zu wie die 324. Ich habe sie mir ursprünglich geholt, um auch die Option zu haben, mal mit normalen Schuhwerk aufs Bike steigen zu können. Wie gesagt, gibt es nur sehr selten Situationen, in denen ich mich ausklicke zur Sicherheit. Dann ist es auch immer nur für einen kurzen Moment. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon_Dale (18. November 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Platform Pedale und stollige Wanderschuhe passen einfach nicht zusammen, weil zu wenige Pins den Halt herstellen. Mit Bärentatzen jedoch geht das super. Und im Winter fahre ich normale GoreTex Wanderstiefel mit Bärentatzen und habe seitdem nie wieder kalte Füße gehabt.



Ausser, man stemmt ein paar Stollen ab 
Ich habe XLC PD-M09, Achse ohne Pins, eine Reihe Stollen weg (wo der Schuh auf der Achse ruht) und nun hält der Schuh wirklicj gut. Und Wandern geht auch noch.

Was tut man nicht alles...


...Tapatalk HD...


----------



## MucPaul (19. November 2013)

Portiman schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe die 530er
> 
> Sicher "beißt" sich die Plattform nicht in deinen Schuh. Da mag die PDM 324 besser sein. Wenn man grundsätzlich im Gelände eingeklickt fährt und nur ab und zu raus will, ist die Pedale aber gut und sie setzt sich nicht zu wie die 324. Ich habe sie mir ursprünglich geholt, um auch die Option zu haben, mal mit normalen Schuhwerk aufs Bike steigen zu können. Wie gesagt, gibt es nur sehr selten Situationen, in denen ich mich ausklicke zur Sicherheit. Dann ist es auch immer nur für einen kurzen Moment.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte die A530 mit den Speci Tahoes. Die haben eine weiche Stollensohle und Cleats. Die Cleats haben das weiche Pedal Alu innerhalb weniger Wochen abrasiert. Und Halt hatte ich auf der Platform absolut keine und bin mehrmals abgerutscht und gestürzt. Beim M324 krallen sich die Bärentatzen richtig fest in der Sohle. Und ja, sie sind schwer, leider. Ich bin aber eine lange Zeit die M545 gefahren (die mit Alu Käfig) und die sind noch schwerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (27. November 2013)

Klickies sind mein klarer Favorit. Komme da mittlerweile immer schnell genug raus, obwohl ich vor heiklen Passagen nie ausklicke (auch nicht bei Schlammlöchern oder im Schnee). Fahre die ganz gewöhnlichen SPD. Kenne aber auch genug, die auf Flats schwören und technisch deutlich besser als ich unterwegs sind. Funktionieren tut beides, ist eher eine Stil(Glaubens)frage.


----------



## Fleischfresser (27. November 2013)

Ich sitze geradie hier und vor meinen Holzfeller-Pedalen und stelle mir und jetzt auch euch die Frage, wie lange halten denn wohl MTB Schuhe (fiveten und andere) wenn man die regelmäßig auf diesen, zugegeben recht fies aussehenden, Pins fährt?

Probleme die ich als Klickiefahrer bislang nicht kannte...

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## CubeFan1998 (27. November 2013)

Fleischfresser schrieb:


> Ich sitze geradie hier und vor meinen Holzfeller-Pedalen und stelle mir und jetzt auch euch die Frage, wie lange halten denn wohl MTB Schuhe (fiveten und andere) wenn man die regelmäßig auf diesen, zugegeben recht fies aussehenden, Pins fährt?
> 
> Probleme die ich als Klickiefahrer bislang nicht kannte...
> 
> ...



Wie weit schauen diese fiesen Pins denn raus? Vielleicht halbes Jahr-ganzes Jahr?


----------



## Fleischfresser (27. November 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Wie weit schauen diese fiesen Pins denn raus? Vielleicht halbes Jahr-ganzes Jahr?


 Über den dicken Daumen so etwa 5mm


----------



## CubeFan1998 (27. November 2013)

Uh das ist ja schon ein ganzes stück. Würde mich aber auch mal interessieren wie lange five tens auf denen halten 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## MucPaul (27. November 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Uh das ist ja schon ein ganzes stück. Würde mich aber auch mal interessieren wie lange five tens auf denen halten
> 
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben



Bei viel Benutzen ca. 1 Saison, vielleicht auch 1.5. Kannst ja im Internet nach Bildern googeln, wo man es sieht.

Ich fahre selber die 5/10 Freerider, jedoch auf Kunststoffplatform, damit mir die Pins nicht die Waden und Hosen aufreissen. Funktioniert hervorragend, jedoch nur ca. 70% Halt im Vergleich zu meinen alten Nope Platforms. Leider sind die Freerider weich wie ein Skaterschuh, man kann sie also nicht auf dem M324 nutzen.

Gestern habe ich mir die 5/10 Hellcat geholt. Sind im Prinzip sehr steife Freerider plus SPD Clip. Schaun' mer mal, ob die was taugen.

Zum A530... meiner Ansicht nach ein hervorragendes Pedal. Ist nun an meinem TrekkingCityBike dran. Vielleicht kann Shimano noch was an den zu weichen Alunoppen machen, dann wären sie perfekt. Und eine M324lite Version wäre auch super.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (27. November 2013)

Ne abgespektes 324 würde ich auch sofort kaufen. Ich bin ja noch schüler und finde da 100/Saison schon teuer wenn ich dazu noch bedenke das ich auch notwendige Verschleißteile kaufen muss....... gibt es denn wirklich keine halbwegs brauchbare aber günstigere alternative zu 5/10?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Rubik (27. November 2013)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Klickies sind mein klarer Favorit. Komme da mittlerweile immer schnell genug raus, obwohl ich vor heiklen Passagen nie ausklicke (auch nicht bei Schlammlöchern oder im Schnee). Fahre die ganz gewöhnlichen SPD. Kenne aber auch genug, die auf Flats schwören und technisch deutlich besser als ich unterwegs sind. Funktionieren tut beides, ist eher eine Stil(Glaubens)frage.



Bei mit ist das ähnlich. 
Hatte am Anfang noch meine Zweifel, mittlerweile aber komme ich mit den Klickies immer besser klar.


----------



## AL-900 (5. Dezember 2013)

Klickschuhe ist einfach das Beste! Die Werte und die Kraftentwicklung beim Ziehen und Treten ist einfach optimal!

Die tollste Erfindung!


----------



## RetroRider (5. Dezember 2013)

Klickschuhe finde ich katastrophal. Viel zu steife Sohle, viel zu schlechter Grip.
Aber ich fahre ja auch Plattformpedale. Die Werte und die Fahrtechnik beim Treten und Ziehen ist einfach optimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amerryl (5. Dezember 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Bei viel Benutzen ca. 1 Saison, vielleicht auch 1.5. Kannst ja im Internet nach Bildern googeln, wo man es sieht.
> .....



na ja, ich habe ebenfalls die Freerider und fahr die jetzt ca. 2,5 Jahre bei
ca. 130 Hkm/ Jahr.
Man sieht Spuren, aber der Grip hat nicht merklich nach gelassen.


----------



## hemtbsch (8. Dezember 2013)

Bin 15 Jahre mit Klicker gefahren, aber jetzt im Alter (61)wo ich bergauf eh keine Rakete mehr bin, hab ich auf Flats gewechselt weil ich immer mehr Spass an technischen Strecken bekommen hab und da bin ich einfach mutiger und flexibler......


----------



## oBATMANo (10. Dezember 2013)

ist doch beides Geschmackssache und man stellt sich auf beides mit der Zeit ein.

bin erst einige Jahre Klickies gefahren und dann auf Plattformpedale umgestiegen

mittlerweile ist der Plattformpedal Hype beim DH wieder vorbei und wendet sich zu Klickies. In UK fahren 8 von 10 rennorientierten DHlern bereits Klickies und in D wirds wohl bald wieder nachgemacht

Vorteil Klickies, der Fuß kann sich auf den Pedalen bissl mitdrehen in Kurven. Außerdem ist man perfekt mit dem Radl verbunden. Radl läßt sich leichter durch die Füße steuern. Geht natürlich auch mit Flats, aber mit Klickies gehts halt noch bissl besser. Klickpedale sind in der Regel auch kleiner und man bleibt dadurch weniger hängen. Klickschuhe sind leichter und durch die Steife Sohle sind die Zehen besser geschützt wenn man mal wo gegen brummt.

Großer Nachteil: vegißt man vorm WE die alten Cleats zu wechseln, darf man das ganze WE mit den ausgenudelten Cleats rumeiern. Bei klebrigem Boden ist ein Einklicken meist schwieriger. Hatte mit Klickpedalen auch mehr mechanische Probleme als mit Flats.

Bei mir halten Klickschuhe länger.

Auf Flats steht man eher mit dem Mittelfuß beim DHfahen. Dadurch kann man schneller mal mit dem Fuß an einer Wurzel oder STein hängen bleiben da der Fuß gegeünber Klickies weiter über steht.

Auf steilen Strecken welche man noch nicht kennt, ists halt mit Flats auch ein bissl einfacher.

Der Vorteil einfach die Füße von den Pedalen zu nehmen ist aber auch trügerisch. Hat man nur einen Fuß auf den Pedalen, funktioniert die Gewichtsverteilung nicht mehr richtig, wenn man nicht gerade mit Schwung durch eine Kurve knallt und man will, dass es das Radl nach außen drückt und gerade bei Anfängern ist es sehr schön zu beobachten, dass der heruntergenommene Fuß meist unweigerlich zu einer ungewollten Aktion führt. Zum Beispiel bei Wurzelquerfahrten tötlich.

Gerade beim DHfahren ist die feste Verbindung zum Radl sehr fein, wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat. Kommt halt doch ab und an vor, dass man nicht richtig auf dem Pedal steht oder bissl verrutscht.
Speziell im Wiegetritt bei kurzen Sprints ist die Gefahr vom Pedal zu rutschen deutlich kleiner.

5ten und anständige Pedale bieten aber auch sehr viel Grip


----------



## bronks (11. Dezember 2013)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> ... Auf Flats steht man eher mit dem Mittelfuß beim DHfahen. Dadurch kann man schneller mal mit dem Fuß an einer Wurzel oder STein hängen bleiben da der Fuß gegeünber Klickies weiter über steht ...


Oder auch im Vorderrad! Das vor allem bei 29ern!


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Dezember 2013)

Das ist mir das letzte mal passiert als ich "etwas" angetrunken unterm Fahren den Dynamo anschalten wollte, aber zum Glück noch nie beim DHfahren.
Dumm auch, dass ich ne Batterieleuchte am Stadtradl hab und überhaupt keinen Dynamo


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. Dezember 2013)

Hab mich dieser Jahr mal mal Klickis anfreunden wollen. 
Fazit: Geld zu Fenster rausgeworfen.
Auf ner 0815 Tour um Landschaft zu genießen passt das schon aber im technisch anspruchsvollen Gelände war mir die Unsicherheit einfach zu hoch.
Ich weis Kopfsache...aber ich will biken und mir keine Gedanken um Pedale machen. Bergauf komm ich mit Five Tens auch zügig


----------



## Kerosin0815 (26. Dezember 2013)

> Bergauf komm ich mit Five Tens auch zügig



Glaub ich net


----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. Dezember 2013)

Machst noch zusätzlich Kniebeugen und Beinpresse und dann schaffst das mit Five Ten. 
Fahr auch nich auf Zeit von daher is mir das Wurscht ob ich eine Sekunde schneller den Brocken oben bin


----------



## woswoasiwos (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin 20 Jahre Klickies gefahren. Hab dann ein neues Bike gekauft, mit dem ich jetzt relativ schwierige technische Trails fahre. Also hab ich mir die Saint Pedale gekauft - ideal für die Trails, aber "schlecht" beim uphill. Also die Saint wieder runter, XT Klickies wieder rauf - super berauf, berab wieder blöd.

Winterzeit = Bastlerzeit.

Hab mir gebrauchte PDA530 gekauft, Löcher gebohrt und M3 Edelstahlschrauben rein (jaja - hab die Idee gestohlen)
Freu mich wirklich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt.

Hängt aber *immer* vom Einsatzgebiet ab!
Bei mir 500 - 1500Hm in einem Stück rauf, dann wieder runter - ich muss genau einmal wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (28. Dezember 2013)

Die "Nachteile" von Plattformpedalen bergauf lassen sich durch ne gescheite Tritttechnik eigentlich annähernd komplett kompensieren. Training der Tritttechnik am besten immer mit Plattformpedalen. Hier kann man auch gern mal in Trainingsliteratur für BMX Fahrer reingucken.
Wenns dann um die letzten Prozent geht kann man im Rennen wieder Klickpedale draufpacken.

Wenns um ein "Optimum" geht sollte das Ziel sein mit beidem nach max 1 Tour zur Umgewöhnung entspannt und sicher fahren können, in jedem Gelände.


----------



## Milan Racer (28. Dezember 2013)

"die letzten Prozent" sind aber recht viele 
Im Rennen daher immer Klick
Die "Nachteile" bleiben immer bestehen und lassen sich nicht wegtrainieren!


----------



## jan84 (28. Dezember 2013)

Ja, aber massiv reduzieren. Und gerade sauberes treten bei hohen Frequenzen und entspanntes (im Sinne von wenig ermüdendes) bergabfahren im Gelände lässt sich mit Plattformpedalen (ordentliche Schuhe und Pedale natürlich auch vorrausgesetzt). Von der Führung des Rades mal ganz abgesehen. Tritttechnik trainiere ich mittlerweile immer mal wieder mit Plattformpedalen am Cyclocrosser... Wie geschrieben, Blick zu den BMXern rüber lohnt, völlig egal was man mit dem MTB anstellt. Von der besseren Technik profitiert man ja auch sobald die Klicks wieder dran sind. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## oBATMANo (8. Januar 2014)

allerdings steigen die Race BMXler auch immer öfter auf Klickpedale um


----------



## Mx343 (8. Januar 2014)

five ten und Sixpack Icons <3


----------



## hulster (8. Januar 2014)

Da ich vom Renner umgestiegen bin, war ich auch erst mal mit Klickies unterwegs. ...und hatte arge Probleme, da halt technische ne Menge fehlte. Dann bin ich auf Platform Pedale umgestiegen. Das hat mir ne Menge Sicherheit gegeben und viele problematische Situationen entschärft. Allerdings bin ich jetzt wieder auf Klickies wegen Fußkälte, weil für Flats halt keine Überschuhe und kaum ordentliche Winterschuhe verfügbar sind.
Und was soll ich sagen? Das Problem scheint eher das Radgefühl zu sein. Ich fahre die gleichen technischen Sachen jetzt mit Klickies und hab kein Gefühl der Unsicherheit. Rauskommen ist auch kein Problem - Einseitig.
Daher bleiben für mich primär folgende Probleme.

1.   Aufsteigen in steilen Anstiegen geht definitiv schlechter, außer 5.10 mit Klickies auf halben Platformpedalen wie Crankbrothers
2.   Wenn das Rad komplett wegschmiert, trennt man sich mit Flats besser
3.   Absichtlich vorm Rad trennen, z.B. nach hinten absteigen halte ich mit beidseitigem Ausklicken in der Situation für schwierig realisierbar.

Ich steh gerad vor dem Problem AlpenX. Schuhe für Flats die ordentliche Laufeigenschaften und Profil haben gibt es nicht. Daher sind Klickies alternativlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (8. Januar 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> 1.   Aufsteigen in steilen Anstiegen geht definitiv schlechter, außer 5.10 mit Klickies auf halben Platformpedalen wie Crankbrothers


Fahr mal ne Zeit lang damit. Irgendwann kriegt man das Gefühl dafür. Bei Shimano dauert es etwas länger als bei Crankbrothers.


----------



## hulster (10. Januar 2014)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Fahr mal ne Zeit lang damit. Irgendwann kriegt man das Gefühl dafür. Bei Shimano dauert es etwas länger als bei Crankbrothers.



Nur mal zur Klärung. Ich habe da natürlich von problematischen Fahrsituationen geredet und nicht von Std PillePalle. Also zum Beispiel Schlamm und 20%. Da musst in der ersten 1/10tel Sekunde auf dem Pedal stehen und darfst nicht abrutschen.
Ich fahr Klickies schon so lange es sie gibt. Seit den ersten Look. Das hat auch nix mit Gefühl zu tun. Ein normaler Radschuh hat nicht den Anfangshalt auf nem Pedal, wie 5.10 auf Platform mit Pins. Da ist es vor allen Dingen egal, ob du die Mitte vom Pedal triffst.
Einzige Ausnahme - 5.10 Klickschuhe auf Kombi-Pin Pedal wie CB Mallet, oder ähnlichem.


----------



## Noeps (11. Januar 2014)

Gerade heute hatten wir diese Situation: 2km totaler Matsch (zT. leicht bergauf) und viele Wurzeln. Da war ich mehr als einmal froh um Clicks! Und beim Notausstieg kein einziges Mal ein Problem. Ich denke es ist eine Sache der Gewöhnung und der Vorliebe. Die einzige vorstellbare Alternative wären Plattform mit guten Pins und die passenden Schuhe, doch zum auch mal Strecke machen habe ich lieber Clicks.


----------



## Manson-007 (12. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte im letzten Sommer meine Bänder gerissen, weil ich nicht schnell genug aus den Klickies kam und sehr unglücklich landete (danach dürfteich das Rad den Hang hochschieben und 15 Km mit einem Bein ins Krankenhaus fahren )

Seitdem bin ich total verunsichert, sodaß ich mir Gedanken machen, doch auf Flat umzusteigen. Irgendwie schade, daß es keine Eierlegende Wollmilchwildsau gibt, denn bergauf sind die Klickies unschlagbar.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (12. Januar 2014)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Ich hatte im letzten Sommer meine Bänder gerissen, weil ich nicht schnell genug aus den Klickies kam und sehr unglücklich landete (danach dürfteich das Rad den Hang hochschieben und 15 Km mit einem Bein ins Krankenhaus fahren )
> 
> Seitdem bin ich total verunsichert, sodaß ich mir Gedanken machen, doch auf Flat umzusteigen. Irgendwie schade, daß es keine Eierlegende Wollmilchwildsau gibt, denn bergauf sind die Klickies unschlagbar.



Fährt du SPD?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Manson-007 (12. Januar 2014)

Juup !


----------



## woswoasiwos (12. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht mein System  verwenden  -  siehe Post  188.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (12. Januar 2014)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Juup !



Dann die auslöse Härte weiter runter stellen. 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Manson-007 (12. Januar 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Dann die auslöse Härte weiter runter stellen.
> 
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben



Ich fahre seit ca. 15 Jahre mit Klickschuhe und kenne natürlich die Verstellschraube 
Hier geht es wirklich um Milisek., bei der man sich ausklinkt.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (12. Januar 2014)

Denk ich mir das du die kennst aber auch im Anbetracht der Tatsache das du schon länger mit klickies fährst hast di vermutlich auch die Pedale hart eingestellt was das herauskommen erschwert und wenn du die Härte runterstellst dann kommst du leichter raus.

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manson-007 (12. Januar 2014)

Im Normalfall würde ich dir Recht geben, jedoch sind die Klickies eigentlich perfekt eingestellt, trotzdem muss man ausklinken und um genau diese Milisek. geht es.


----------



## Tomak (13. Januar 2014)

Beide Systeme haben Vor- und Nachteile. Das kann man bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag diskutieren……..ohne Ergebnis.

Zu 98 % bin* ich *mit den XT Trail Klickers zufrieden. Muss ich allerdings in schwerem Gelände mal aussteigen, fällt mir das wiedereinklicken sehr schwer. Dumm, weil ich mich nur eingeklickt wirklich sicher fühle, um die Passage zu Ende zu fahren.

Für *mich* überwiegen die Vorteile von Klickies, für *jemand anderen *die Vorteile von Flats - thats life !

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## mpmarv (14. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre mit Klicks.

Vorteile: Direkte Verbindung zum Bike, gute Kraftübertragung.
Nachteile: In richtig schwerem und steilen Gelände nicht anhalten, sonst kannst den Rest schieben...

Mir juckt es in den Fingern mal Flats auszuprobieren, aber nur für die 2% schweren & unbekannten Teilstücke?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (14. Januar 2014)

Ausnahmslos Klickies......selbst bei SSP stadtschlampe und SSP MTB......


----------



## a-rs (14. Januar 2014)

Liest sich für mich irgendwie wie Nikon vs. Canon bei den Fotografen ...

Ich fahre beides je nach Tour. Pedale sind schnell mal gewechselt.


----------



## RetroRider (14. Januar 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> [...] gute Kraftübertragung.
> [...]


Bei den Profis ist das Ziehen am Pedal nicht besonders verbreitet (http://bildung.freepage.de/cgi-bin/...30A/rewrite/doc-hilli/VEROEFF/RUNDERTRITT.HTM). Die Karafteinleitung durch Drücken wird durch Klickpedale nicht vergrößert. Dafür bräuchte man einen Klicksattel.


----------



## jan84 (22. Januar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> [...] Dafür bräuchte man einen Klicksattel.



NOCH einfacher wäre ne trainierte Rumpfmuskulatur und die richtige Technik .


----------



## sicophil (22. Januar 2014)

ganz klar: Klickies!
wenn man lang genug fährt hat man das rauskommen schon im Blut und es geht wahnsinnig schnell ohne nachzudenken.


----------



## Rubik (24. Januar 2014)

sicophil schrieb:


> ganz klar: Klickies!
> wenn man lang genug fährt hat man das rauskommen schon im Blut und es geht wahnsinnig schnell ohne nachzudenken.



Das macht mir Hoffnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fleischfresser (24. Januar 2014)

Noch ein Pro für Klickies:
Die entsprechenden Schuhe gibt es auch in großen Größen, während fiveten (etc.) schon bei 48,5 aufhören...


----------



## hulster (24. Januar 2014)

Fleischfresser schrieb:


> Noch ein Pro für Klickies:
> Die entsprechenden Schuhe gibt es auch in großen Größen, während fiveten (etc.) schon bei 48,5 aufhören...



Was nicht das eigentliche Problem ist, sondern, dass sie klein ausfallen.


----------



## RetroRider (29. Januar 2014)

jan84 schrieb:


> NOCH einfacher wäre ne trainierte Rumpfmuskulatur und die richtige Technik .


Es geht darum, daß die Gewichtskraft, die man in der Drückphase auf die Pedale bringen kann, begrenzt ist, weil es eben keinen Gegenhalter gibt, an dem man sich nach unten stemmen kann. Also wenn, dann helfen eher Biermuskeln.


----------



## jan84 (29. Januar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Es geht darum, daß die Gewichtskraft, die man in der Drückphase auf die Pedale bringen kann, begrenzt ist, weil es eben keinen Gegenhalter gibt, an dem man sich nach unten stemmen kann. Also wenn, dann helfen eher Biermuskeln.



Wofür nutzt Du deinen Lenker (Guck Dir mal BMXer beim starten an, da sieht mans eigentl. ganz gut)? Genau da kommt dann halt die Rumpfmuskulatur ins Spiel  (gilt natürlich auch fürs Fahren mit Klickpedalen!). 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## RetroRider (30. Januar 2014)

Stimmt, könnte so funktionieren. Muss ich mal testen bzw. bewusst drauf achten. Funktioniert das auch mit tiefem Lenker und bei längeren Rampen?


----------



## jan84 (30. Januar 2014)

Wieso nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2014)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?



bei "Rampen" hat er schon recht: wenn man da beim Pedal runterdrücken am Lenker reißt kann's schon mal vorkommen, dass man rücklings vom eigenen Fahrrad erschlagen wird 
(zumindest geht's mir öfter so, wenn mir die Kraft ausgeht, weil ich dann automatisch mehr am Lenker "gegenhalten" will)


----------



## jan84 (30. Januar 2014)

Verstehe ich gerade nicht ganz ?! In welche Richtung gehts vom Bike runter?

Soll ja niemand am Lenker reißen, sondern sich einfach nur festhalten, damit man mehr Kraft auf die Pedale bekommt. Da brauchs dann halt nen ausreichend trainierten Rumpf.


----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2014)

jan84 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich gerade nicht ganz ?! In welche Richtung gehts vom Bike runter?
> 
> Soll ja niemand am Lenker reißen, sondern sich einfach nur festhalten, damit man mehr Kraft auf die Pedale bekommt. Da brauchs dann halt nen ausreichend trainierten Rumpf.



na ganz einfach: >25% Rampe, Mensch zieht den Lenker nach Oben, Vorderrad steigt, Mensch plumpst hinten runter, Fahrrad fällt oben drauf.

Das war ne rhetorische Übertreibung 
Klar, meistens erschreckt man sich nur und drückt's gleich wieder runter, oder steigt halt ab.
Wollte nur damit ausdrücken, dass das mit dem "Gegenhalten" an Rampen in der Praxis nur bedingt funktioniert. Die wenigsten Menschen haben halt so einen austrainierten Rumpf, dass man in einer Situation, wo man schon mit dem Treten kämpft (RetroRider sprach von "längeren Rampen", daher geh ich mal davon aus, dass sowas gemeint war), beim "Gegenhalten" nicht doch irgendwie das Vorderrad mit hochreißt.
In der Theorie magst du aber schon recht haben


----------



## RetroRider (30. Januar 2014)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?


Weil du BMX gesagt hast, dachte ich daß das mit hohen Lenkern besser geht. Kann mich aber auch irren.
Mit viel Kraft bergauf fahren ist halt anstrengend. Seitdem ich an meiner Kurbel 2 von 3 Kettenblättern entfernt habe, gestalte ich meine Touren immer so, daß die Anstiege entweder wenig Steigung oder wenig Länge haben. Ist wahrscheinlich auch besser für die Knie.


----------



## jan84 (30. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> na ganz einfach: >25% Rampe, Mensch zieht den Lenker nach Oben, Vorderrad steigt, Mensch plumpst hinten runter, Fahrrad fällt oben drauf.
> 
> Das war ne rhetorische Übertreibung
> [...]



Ok, das hatte ich mir gedacht. Aber das ist dann halt entweder ungünstige Gewichtsverlagerung, "falscher" Hinterreifen, zuwenig Haltekraft oder einfach "geht nicht" .



RetroRider schrieb:


> [...]Mit viel Kraft bergauf fahren ist halt anstrengend. [...]


Richtig .


----------



## SofusCorn (30. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube, das Problem mit der Rampe besteht einfach nicht, außer man beschleunigt dadurch plötzlich zu stark.  Ich glaube, die Technik ist auch primär für im Stehen fahren gedacht. Im Sitzen stelle ich mir das eher umständlich vor.


----------



## Marc B (30. Januar 2014)

Beispiel-Fall: Als DH Profi aus Flat, als Enduro-Racer nun auf Klickies - hier der O-Ton:


----------



## Skoalman (30. Januar 2014)

Das Video zeigt ziemlich eindeutig den Unterschied Klick <-> Flat und vorallem die unverkennbaren Vorteile beim Pedalieren in ruppigen Sektoren mit den Klicks. Gegen die Klicks spricht somit eigentlich nur, dass man die "Komfortzone" der "freien Füsse" verlassen muss.
Flats machen (aus Performancesicht) nur noch wirklich Sinn, wenn die Verhältnisse derart schwierig sind dass man andauernd(!) den Fuss vom Pedal nehmen muss.


----------



## RetroRider (30. Januar 2014)

Heute hab ich mal drauf geachtet. Das Ziehen am Lenker im Wiegetritt mache ich schon lange, war mir nur nicht bewusst.


Marc B schrieb:


> Beispiel-Fall: Als DH Profi aus Flat, als Enduro-Racer nun auf Klickies - hier der O-Ton:


Hab' Nix verstanden, außer daß er "Roidn" tut. Bei Britisch brauch ich englische Untertitel.
Aber schön zu wissen, daß Discs genauso infernalisch quietschen wie HS11. Ich tu jetzt mal auf V-Brake aufrüsten.


----------



## hulster (31. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> na ganz einfach: >25% Rampe, Mensch zieht den Lenker nach Oben, Vorderrad steigt, Mensch plumpst hinten runter, Fahrrad fällt oben drauf.
> 
> Das war ne rhetorische Übertreibung
> Klar, meistens erschreckt man sich nur und drückt's gleich wieder runter, oder steigt halt ab.
> ...



Das funktioniert bei so steilen Rampen eh nur bedingt. Sobald du aus dem Sattel gehst fehlt dann häufig der Grip am Hinterrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (31. Januar 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Das funktioniert bei so steilen Rampen eh nur bedingt. Sobald du aus dem Sattel gehst fehlt dann häufig der Grip am Hinterrad.


Funktioniert zumindest nicht so wie am Rennrad. Man muss halt immer noch auf den Schwerpunkt achten. Wiegetritt ist im Gelände was anderes als auf der Straße.


----------



## sport.frei (2. Februar 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Beispiel-Fall: Als DH Profi aus Flat, als Enduro-Racer nun auf Klickies - hier der O-Ton:


Kann das jemand mal in Kurzzusammenfassung übersetzen. Für mich sieht das Video nach "pro" flatpedal aus.
Würd auch gern von flat auf clickies wechseln, aber ich komm mit flats einfach besser klar. Vielleicht ist's aber auch Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## Skoalman (2. Februar 2014)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Kann das jemand mal in Kurzzusammenfassung übersetzen.


Kurz zusammengefasst:
Die Klicks bieten ihm auf ruppigen Trails die Vorteile besser und effizienter treten zu können und immer richtig positioniert auf dem Pedal zu stehen. Mit Flats gehe dies deutlich weniger gut. Daher hat er vorallem wegen der Enduro-Rennerei auf Klicks gewechselt, was aber eine gewisse Umgewöhnungszeit brauchte bis er auf schwierigen Trails wieder mit freiem Kopf fahren konnte. Mittlerweile sei er, obwohl er 15 Jahre ausschliesslich damit fuhr, nur noch gelegentlich mit Flats unterwegs, vorallem fürs Spassdriften und bei sehr rutschigen Verhältnissen.



sport.frei schrieb:


> Würd auch gern von flat auf clickies wechseln, aber ich komm mit flats einfach besser klar. Vielleicht ist's aber auch Gewöhnungssache.


Klicks sind eine reine Gewöhnungssache, wobei gerade der mentale Teil der Umgewöhnung nicht jedem gleich leicht fällt. Ich hatte das Glück, dass ich von Anfang meiner "Bikelaufbahn" an nur mit Klicks unterwegs war und die Gewöhnungsphase somit ohnehin in die Zeit fiel wo ich nur auf einfachen Trails unterwegs war. Wer später umsteigen will muss damit leben, eine halbe bis eine ganze Saison für die Umstellung zu opfern bis er wieder etwa gleich souverän wie vorher unterwegs ist.


----------



## sport.frei (2. Februar 2014)

Bei den flatpedalen hab ich manchmal das Problem, das ich nach dem rausstellen des Fußes, beim weiterkurbeln mit dem Schuh zu nah an der Kurbel steh, oder zu mittig auf dem Pedal steh. Bei clickies würde ich halt immer richtig positioniert stehen, vorausgesetzt das wiedereinklicken funktioniert reibungslos...


----------



## RetroRider (3. Februar 2014)

Skoalman schrieb:


> [...]
> Klicks sind eine reine Gewöhnungssache, wobei gerade der mentale Teil der Umgewöhnung nicht jedem gleich leicht fällt. [...]


Das Mentale ist aber gerade wichtig beim Biken. Auf weniger achten zu müssen ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil. Wer schon mal längere Zeit Singlespeed (auf geeigneten Strecken) gefahren ist, kann das bestätigen. Besonders im Bezug auf den oft genannten und selten verstandenen Flow ist das ein riesiger Unterschied.
Mir persönlich ist ein freier Kopf wichtiger als ein Effizienzvorteil im unteren einstelligen Prozentbereich.


----------



## Skoalman (3. Februar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Das Mentale ist aber gerade wichtig beim Biken. Auf weniger achten zu müssen ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil. Wer schon mal längere Zeit Singlespeed (auf geeigneten Strecken) gefahren ist, kann das bestätigen. Besonders im Bezug auf den oft genannten und selten verstandenen Flow ist das ein riesiger Unterschied.
> Mir persönlich ist ein freier Kopf wichtiger als ein Effizienzvorteil im unteren einstelligen Prozentbereich.


Das gilt aber auch umgekehrt: Mir gibt die feste Verbindung zum Pedal und die stets optimale Fussposition viel mentale Sicherheit bei ruppigen Trails.


----------



## sport.frei (7. Februar 2014)

Welche klickpedale würdet ihr mir empfehlen? XT Trail oder CB Mallet?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (7. Februar 2014)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Welche klickpedale würdet ihr mir empfehlen? XT Trail oder CB Mallet?



Das ist fast die selbe Frage wie klick oder flat wofür brauchst du de denn , weil du für die mallets am besten auch Schuhe mit griffiger Sohle haben

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## sport.frei (7. Februar 2014)

All Mountain, hoch und ruppig runter...ich nehm XT Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (7. Februar 2014)

Dann würde ich noch nicht einmal die mir Käfig nehmen aber die mallet wären definitiv nicht das richtiger für dich

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## sport.frei (8. Februar 2014)

DH fahr ich weiter mit Flats. Für was würdest du denn die Mallet empfehlen?


----------



## smeagolvomloh (8. Februar 2014)

Ganz früher bin ich klassische Radschuhe mit Hakenpedalen gefahren. Seit es Look und SPD gibt wurden diese Pedale verbaut. Seit einigen Jahren habe ich an allen Rädern (Renner, MTB und Crosser) SPD-Pedale mit entsprechenden Schuhen.


----------



## RetroRider (8. Februar 2014)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Das gilt aber auch umgekehrt: Mir gibt die feste Verbindung zum Pedal und die stets optimale Fussposition viel mentale Sicherheit bei ruppigen Trails.


Bei kurzen Wurzelfeldern, Stufen etc. kommt bei mir Fahrtechnik zum Einsatz. Aber ich fahre auch nur auf öffentlichen Wegen rund um meinen Wohnort. Klicks sind also demzufolge eher für den Bikepark interessant.



smeagolvomloh schrieb:


> Ganz früher bin ich klassische Radschuhe mit Hakenpedalen gefahren. Seit es Look und SPD gibt wurden diese Pedale verbaut. Seit einigen Jahren habe ich an allen Rädern (Renner, MTB und Crosser) SPD-Pedale mit entsprechenden Schuhen.


Da steht jetzt aber kein rationaler Grund pro Pedalbindung.

Ich hab' einfach mal ausprobiert, was ich Alles weglassen kann ohne den Spaß an meiner Art des Bikens zu mindern. Federung ist rausgeflogen, 2 von 3 Kettenblättern sind rausgeflogen, ich hab von HS33 wieder auf V-Brake "aufgerüstet", Klickies sind rausgeflogen - aber der DH-Reifen vorne ist geblieben. 1,2 bar macht deutlich mehr Spaß als 1,8 bar.


----------



## m0nit0r (8. Februar 2014)

Seit Anfang der 90ern die Clicks für MTBs kamen benutze ich diese und die Routine macht es einfach. Im DH oder Bikepark immer Plattform, aber Crosscountry und Enduro mit Click und ich finde die Kraftübertragung besser und Bergauf ist man zügiger unterwegs. 
Ich würde fürs Touren und Rennen immer Klicks empfehlen und einfach viel fahren und sich dran gewöhnen. Immer wieder den Ausstieg üben, dann klappt das im "Notfall" wie von alleine .


----------



## smeagolvomloh (8. Februar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Da steht jetzt aber kein rationaler Grund pro Pedalbindung.



Ich bin es einfach gewohnt vom Rennradfahren mit Hakenpedalen eine feste Verbindung vom Fuß zum Pedal zu haben. Bei meinen üblichen MTB-Strecken (eher CC und Tour) komme ich selten in die Gelegenheit schnell aus dem Pedal raus zu müssen. Wenn ich raus muss, ist es ein in über mehr als 20 Jahre antrainierter Bewegungsablauf. Insofern spricht für meine Fahrbedingungen rein gar nichts gegen Klick-Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (8. Februar 2014)

sport.frei schrieb:


> DH fahr ich weiter mit Flats. Für was würdest du denn die Mallet empfehlen?



Ich finde das sind mehr DH oder FR Pedale vielleicht noch Enduro

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## RetroRider (8. Februar 2014)

smeagolvomloh schrieb:


> Ich bin es einfach gewohnt vom Rennradfahren mit Hakenpedalen eine feste Verbindung vom Fuß zum Pedal zu haben. Bei meinen üblichen MTB-Strecken (eher CC und Tour) komme ich selten in die Gelegenheit schnell aus dem Pedal raus zu müssen. Wenn ich raus muss, ist es ein in über mehr als 20 Jahre antrainierter Bewegungsablauf. Insofern spricht für meine Fahrbedingungen rein gar nichts gegen Klick-Pedale.


Klickpedale haben ja auch Nachteile gegenüber Plattformpedalen. Die Schuhauswahl ist viel begrenzter und deutlich teurer, am Abstiegsfuß ist der Cleatverschleiß höher als auf der anderen Seite, das Riskio für Geräuschentwicklung ist höher, usw. Insofern finde ich die Forderung nach einer vernünftigen Begründung schon gerechtfertigt. "Gewohnheit" oder "2% mehr Geschwindigkeit" sind doch lächerliche Gründe.
Wenn man noch keine vernünftige Fahrtechnik hat (Kontrolle über das Heck durch Körperspannung), sind Klickpedale sogar kontraproduktiv.


----------



## smeagolvomloh (8. Februar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ... Insofern finde ich die Forderung nach einer vernünftigen Begründung schon gerechtfertigt. "Gewohnheit" oder "2% mehr Geschwindigkeit" sind doch lächerliche Gründe...



Zugegebener Maßen bin ich noch ein Forumsneuling und kenne nicht die hiesige Diskussionskultur. Das Argument "Gewohnheit" als lächerlich zu bezeichnen, finde ich jedenfalls unschön. Das Argument des "höheren Verschleißes des Cleats am Abstiegsfuß" realtiviert sich auch, wenn man wegen der individuellen Streckenwahl und Fahrtechnik relativ selten den Fuß vom Pedal nehmen muss. Ich bin kein Downhiller, fahre auf dem MTB Forstwege und Singeltrails und wenn ich jetzt mal die letzten 25 Jahre zurückschaue könnte ich nicht sagen einen erwähnenswerten Verschleiß an Cleats zu haben.


----------



## RetroRider (8. Februar 2014)

Ich will jetzt nicht zu arrogant oder gar beleidigend sein. Aber den Diskussions"gegner" unter Rechtfertigungsdruck zu setzen ist eigentlich relativ üblich. Das ist letzlich mitunter konstruktiv oder wenigstens unterhaltsam.
Am besten immer auf der sachlichen Ebene bleiben und Nichts persönlich nehmen.


----------



## smeagolvomloh (8. Februar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht zu arrogant oder gar beleidigend sein. Aber den Diskussions"gegner" unter Rechtfertigungsdruck zu setzen ist eigentlich relativ üblich. Das ist letzlich mitunter konstruktiv oder wenigstens unterhaltsam. Am besten immer auf der sachlichen Ebene bleiben und Nichts persönlich nehmen.



Alles klar!  Das ist mir schon in manchen hiesigen Diskussionen aufgefallen. Ich kann das einordnen. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Skoalman (8. Februar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Bei kurzen Wurzelfeldern, Stufen etc. kommt bei mir Fahrtechnik zum Einsatz.


"Ich habe eine gute Fahrtechnik" scheint irgendwie das Killerargument gegen Klicks zu sein! Demnach haben ein Nino Schurter und ein Danny Hart (und mit diesem je nach Strecke etwa 60-80% der DH-Weltcupfahrer) einfach eine zu schlechte Fahrtechnik für die Fahrt mit Flats.

Ich bleibe dabei: Abseits von der ganzen Freestyle-Schiene (Dirtjump, Slopestyle, Tricksprünge, Drift-Orgien), wo man die Füsse zwingend nicht ans Pedal binden kann, ist die Angst nicht ausklicken zu können der einzige Grund der wirklich gegen die Klicks spricht. Das Fahrtechnik Argument lasse ich nicht gelten, da es keine "einzig richtige Fahrtechnik" gibt, sondern eine speziell auf Klicks optimierte und eine speziell auf Flats.


----------



## woswoasiwos (8. Februar 2014)

Cleatverschleiß ist lächerlich!
Geräuschentwicklung - WTF??

Mein fast wichtigstes Argument pro Klickies - leichte Drehbewegung ist möglich - weniger Knieprobleme (2x Kreuxbandriss)


----------



## F4B1 (8. Februar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Insofern finde ich die Forderung nach einer vernünftigen Begründung schon gerechtfertigt. "Gewohnheit" oder "2% mehr Geschwindigkeit" sind doch lächerliche Gründe.


Du hast vergessen, dass man, im Grunde bis zum XC Level, nicht zwingend Zeit damit vertun muss, um den Bunny Hop zu lernen.

Letztlich ist es halt dann doch Gewohnheit. Hab vor 5 Jahren mit den Rennrad richtig angefangen, gab dann schnell SPD Klickies, dann mit den Crosser ins Gelände, auch mit Klickies. Vor zwei Jahren dann aufs MTB...richtig, auch mit Klickies. Die Fahrtechnik vom Crosser kann man nun ja auch nutzen.


Und nun nenn du mir mal einen guten Grund für mich auf Flats umzusteigen. Höheres Sicherheitsgefühl zählt nicht. Hab mit 26", max. 2,2" breiten Reifen, Starrgabel, hohen Sattel, viel Überhöhung und Klickies keine Angst vor Wurzelteppichen, Steinfeldern, Drop Ins, kleineren Drops, Treppen usw.

Geräuschentwicklung und Cleatverschleiß stören mich nicht, Schuhverschleiß ist dafür geringer. Fahre jetzt ein paar schon zwei Jahre, immer noch nichts großartig defekt, nur die Ratschen könnte ich mal wechseln.


----------



## RetroRider (8. Februar 2014)

Naja, wer auf Umständlichkeitsmaximierung steht, der soll's halt machen. Ich hab's lieber einfach.


----------



## woswoasiwos (8. Februar 2014)

Na das sind wirklich gute Argumente ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (8. Februar 2014)

Von der halsbrecherischen Geschwindigkeit von Danny Hart & Co. bin ich meilenweit entfernt, deswegen kann ich da nicht mitreden.
Daß Klickpedale (bei korrekter Einstellung) besser für die Knie sind kann sein, zum Glück habe ich damit keine Probleme.
Daß Klickpedale aufgrund der höheren Sicherheit für den Bikepark optimal sind widerspricht der Behauptung, daß Klickpedale aufgrund der geringeren Sicherheit für Alles andere als den Bikepark optimal sind.

Was für Plattformpedale spricht, ist doch offensichtlich: Gleiche Funktion bei weniger Umständlichkeit.


----------



## F4B1 (8. Februar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Was für Plattformpedale spricht, ist doch offensichtlich: Gleiche Funktion bei weniger Umständlichkeit.


Was daran besonders umständlich sein soll, musst du mir jetzt mal erklären. Die meisten fahren ja nur ein System an allen Rädern, also reicht ein spezielles paar Schuhe. Die SPD Norm ist Standard, was anderes gibts praktisch nicht.
Auf Flats kann man auch nicht jedes x-beliebige Paar Schuhe tragen. 
Zudem braucht man auf Flats mehr Körperspannung, so viel zum Thema gleiche Funktion.


----------



## woswoasiwos (8. Februar 2014)

Verstehe  mich nicht falsch, ich liebe Flats beim Trail, hasse sie beim Uphill. Für die Klickies gilt genau das Gegenteil. 

Jeder soll das System verwenden, mit dem er (sie) am besten zurecht kommt. Es gibt kein "besseres" System. 

Bei mir ist es wahrscheinlich ein selbstgebautes Kombipedal - Testphase kommt allerdings erst.


----------



## Frodijak (9. Februar 2014)

…


----------



## Skoalman (9. Februar 2014)

Frodijak schrieb:


> ...ich schwebe in Zeitlupe über den Lenker.
> Keine Chance mehr zum ausklicken gehabt...


Ich behaupte von mir, dass ich bei langsamen Umfallern und Kippern übers Vorderrad meistens rechtzeitig ausklicken kann. Zumindest hat es bisher eigentlich immer funktioniert. Dazu muss man einfach reflexartig beide Fersen nach aussen drehen.
Schwierig sind für mich eher die Stürze mit höherer Geschwindigkeit, wo die Reaktionszeit schon ohne Klicks kaum für eine sinnvolle Aktion ausreichen würde. Immerhin war ich nach einem Sturz bisher immer wie durch Geisterhand ausgeklickt.


----------



## RetroRider (9. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht sollte ich aufhören, bei dem Thema nach der einen wissenschaftlichen Wahrheit zu suchen. Persönlich muss ich rückblickend feststellen, daß ich früher Klickpedale gefahren bin, weil ich halt Marketingopfer war.



Frodijak schrieb:


> Jo, Gestern erst wieder in bester Manier gezeigt
> Recht stark zugewachsene Wiese, langsames Tempo, zu hohe Sattelstellung... das Vorderrad versinkt in einer Kuhle und ich schwebe in Zeitlupe über den Lenker.[...]
> Stürze gehören dazu. Ich möchte meine zumindest nicht missen.


Ich komme ganz gut ohne Stürze aus. Wiesn-Abfahrten sind besonders fies weil die von oben einfach aussehen aber man dann die Maulwurfslöcher nicht sieht. Irgendwann muss man ja auch mal bremsen, und wenn dann eine Mulde kommt...
Ich hab' gestern gelernt, daß 1,5 bar im 2.4er-Hinterreifen in der Stadt zu wenig sind. Natürliche Unebenheiten sind meistens weicher und runder als Betonkanten.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (9. Februar 2014)

> weil ich halt Marketingopfer war.



Da bin ich doch gerne Marketingopfer.Genau wie ich es bei der ersten Federgabel Judy,der ersten V Brake usw war.


----------



## sport.frei (9. Februar 2014)

Ich bin gestern meine erste trailrunde mit clickies gefahren. Boah, was für n komisches Gefühl. Was ich auch komisch fand, dieses schwammige Gefühl auf den (weich eingestellten) Pedalen und den Fersen konnt ich auch nicht so richtig hängen lassen. Ob ich das nach so vielen Jahren flat noch hinbekomm? Oder ob ich besser gleich bei flats bleibe weiß ich nicht.


----------



## hulster (9. Februar 2014)

Manchmal ergeben sich halt auch Zwänge. Ich kenne keine Alpencross tauglichen Schuhe für Flats. Beim normalen Fahren komme ich eigentlich mit beidem gut klar. Aber beim Training neuer schwieriger Sektionen, oder so Klamotten wie Wheelie Bunnyhop etc. geht es garnicht ohne Flats. Auf Asphalt nen Wheelie überziehen und nicht mehr aus den Klickies kommen ist mehr als uncool.
Mein aktueller Versuch beides zu kombinieren, da ich keine Lust hab andauerend Pedale zu wechseln, sind die CB Mallet. Die Idee ist Folgende - Ersten haben die ne sehr große Aufstandfläche auch mit Klickschuhen. Dadurch nicht das schwammig Gefühl, wie bei anderen. Dazu dann nen paar FiveTen für Cleat-Montage. Aber OHNE Cleats. Nur den Sohlenausschnitt rausnehmen, damit der Schneebessen Platz hat und den Schuh nicht hochdrückt. Dann sollte die Sohle Halt auf den Pins haben, wie bei normalen Flat-Pedalen. Zwar nicht ganz soviel, da nur 6 Pins pro Seite, sollte aber ok sein. Die Variante mit den AlpX Schuhen (Northware Gran Canion) hab ich jetzt gestern ausprobiert und klappt ganz hervorragend. Die Pedale sind recht flächig, so dass die griffige Vibramsohle mit den Cleats zusammen nen stabiles Gefühl auch seitlich vermittelt. Trotzdem lösen die Pedale sehr leicht aus, so dass man auch mal eben nen Bein für ne grenzwertige Kurve rausnehmen kann.
Wenn ich die FiveTen irgendwo günstig geschossen habe, werd dann auch noch berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (9. Februar 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> [...] Ich kenne keine Alpencross tauglichen Schuhe für Flats.
> [...]


Naja, ernsthafte Bergwanderer werden wohl kaum mit Klickerschuhen durch die Alpen stacksen.  Gute Wander-/Berg-/Wasimmerschuhe gibt's mehr als genug. Man muss nur welche finden, die auf Flats guten Grip bieten.


----------



## jan84 (9. Februar 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Manchmal ergeben sich halt auch Zwänge. Ich kenne keine Alpencross tauglichen Schuhe für Flats. [...]



Beliebige Wander-/Trekkingschuhe deiner Wahl . Die Pins müssen nur lang genug sein.


----------



## butcher1995 (9. Februar 2014)

Nachdem ich eigentlich immer Klickies gefahren habe, habe ich letzten August mal Flats montiert und mir five ten Schuhe gegönnt. Gefühlt habe ich weniger Leistung aber natürlich mehr Freiheit, die mir mehr Sicherheit gegeben hat. Da ich schon Jahre Knieprobleme habe und die sich leider verstärkt haben, werd ich wohl zu den Klickies zurückkehren.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Februar 2014)

Eigtl. sind Flats doch besser bei Knieproblemen, da sich der Fuß frei auf dem Pedal positionieren lässt.


----------



## RetroRider (9. Februar 2014)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Was daran besonders umständlich sein soll, musst du mir jetzt mal erklären. [...]


Abseits vom Bike komme ich mit den Stöckelschuhen einfach nicht so gut zurecht wie mit ganz normalen Schuhen. Wahrscheinlich ist mein Gang zu grobmotorisch.


----------



## Skoalman (9. Februar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Abseits vom Bike komme ich mit den Stöckelschuhen einfach nicht so gut zurecht wie mit ganz normalen Schuhen. Wahrscheinlich ist mein Gang zu grobmotorisch.


Stimmt, nach der Biketour im Biergarten spielen die Flats (respektive die dazugehörigen Schuhe) tatsächlich ihre Vorteile aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (10. Februar 2014)

Und darüber hinaus kann man mit normalen Schuhen auch noch Biken! Mit ordentlichen Plattformpedalen und passenden Schuhen merke ich jedenfalls keinen Nachteil ggü. Klickies. Auch nicht bergauf. Ist genauso anstrengend, aber nicht anstrengender. Mir fehlt wohl der Glaube...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Februar 2014)

Der Grund für viele Bikebergsteiger mit Flats zu fahren ist auch, dass sie normale Bergsteigerschuhe tragen können, mit denen es im alpinen Bereich auf Dauer deutlich angenehmer ist.


----------



## Wies (4. März 2014)

Hi,

bin (seit erst einer Saison) mit nem XC Hardtail mit Flatpedalen + 5.10 unterwegs. Bergab gehts immer sicherer und flotter, Wurzelfelder wegfedern is auch kein Problem. Soweit, so gut...
Was mich momentan bisschen nervt, ist, dass ich, wenn ich aktiv über kleine Hindernisse springe, den Kontakt zu den Pedalen gern mal verliere. (Das Abspringen is aber mehr ein "in die Federgabel drücken" vorm Sprung, als ein "Hochziehen" in die Luft)
Meine Frage an euch: Mehr Körperspannung trainieren? Oder lohnt sichs, Klick-Pedale auszuprobieren? Könnte mir vorstellen, damit eher ein sichereres Gefühl zu bekommen.

Gruß


----------



## nightwolf (4. März 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Eigtl. sind Flats doch besser bei Knieproblemen, da sich der Fuß frei auf dem Pedal positionieren lässt.


Sicher nicht, denn Du musst alle Kraft beim Runterdruecken einbringen, mit Klickpedalen kannst Du auch ziehen und schieben.
Die Position der Pedalklammern muss halt eingestellt werden, wenn die falsch ist, kann das freilich ein Problem sein.
Desweiteren gibt es Cleats mit mehr Spiel, dann nimmt man halt solche.

Anderes Beispiel: Mit Schuhen, die drei Nummern zu gross sind bekommt man ja auch leicht mal Blasen. Sind deswegen Schuhe grundsaetzlich falsch?


----------



## nightwolf (4. März 2014)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Stimmt, nach der Biketour im Biergarten spielen die Flats (respektive die dazugehörigen Schuhe) tatsächlich ihre Vorteile aus.


Da sieht man die Prioritaeten: Willst Du coole Schuhe tragen im Biergarten, dann sind Flats das Beste, willst Du auch fahren, nimm lieber Clickies   

Wenn ich mal mit der Stadtgurke _(die hat 'bifunktionale' Pedale)_ ausnahmsweise mit 'Zivilschuhen' fahre, weil ich z. B. nicht den ganzen Abend in den Radschuhen im Restaurant sitzen will, dann ist die 'Anreise' in die Stadt schon eine 'spannende' Angelegenheit - staendig hebt der eine oder andere Fuss vom Pedal ab, weil ich unwillkuerlich versuche zu ziehen ... 

Ich fahre seit 20 Jahren mit Klickpedalen, diese 'Flat-Welle' ist halt Retroquatsch genauso wie z. B. diese hinten offenen Bahngabelenden ...


----------



## hulster (4. März 2014)

Wies schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin (seit erst einer Saison) mit nem XC Hardtail mit Flatpedalen + 5.10 unterwegs. Bergab gehts immer sicherer und flotter, Wurzelfelder wegfedern is auch kein Problem. Soweit, so gut...
> Was mich momentan bisschen nervt, ist, dass ich, wenn ich aktiv über kleine Hindernisse springe, den Kontakt zu den Pedalen gern mal verliere. (Das Abspringen is aber mehr ein "in die Federgabel drücken" vorm Sprung, als ein "Hochziehen" in die Luft)
> ...



Weniger Körperspannung, als "im Bike verspannen" trainieren. Schau dir hier mal die Beiträge zum Thema Springen und Bunny Hop an.
Mit Klickies ist man halt schneller versucht einfach mal das ganze Rad nur ein wenig hochzuziehen. 
Klickies bringen was bei der Kraftübertragung, sprich sie machen das Pedalieren theoretisch effektiver. Wenn du aber Pedalieren kannst, ist das auch auf Flats gerade mit 5.10 gut umzusetzen. 
Ich bin Klickies gefahren, seit die ersten von Look rauskamen. Trotzdem bin ich letztes Jahr zunächst auf Flats umgestiegen, weil ich immer mehr technisch gefahren bin. Mal in geshredderten Kurven den Fuß rausnehmen und wieder weiterfahren, mal eben Gleichtgewicht ausgleichen, anfahren am Berg oder allgemein schwierigen Situationen geht einfach mit Flats besser. 
Zur zeit fahre ich leider wieder Klickies, da es leider keine Schuhe für Flats gibt, die auch für die Gehpassagen in nem AlpX geeignet wären.


----------



## Wies (4. März 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Weniger Körperspannung, als "im Bike verspannen" trainieren.
> 
> ...
> 
> Zur zeit fahre ich leider wieder Klickies, da es leider keine Schuhe für Flats gibt, die auch für die Gehpassagen in nem AlpX geeignet wären.



Das meinte ich auch damit. Danke für die Tipps.

Hast du den neuen Guide Tennie Mid schon gesehen? http://fiveten.com/products/outdoor


----------



## log11 (4. März 2014)

Ich fahre an meinem HT und an meinem 120mm Fully SPD Clickpedale. Das Crossbike ist mit Plattformpedalen ausgerüstet, da es hauptsächlich für Stadtwege oder die schnelle Runde zwischendurch genutzt wird.
Generell komme ich mit den Clickies gut zurecht. Wenn es aber vom Untergrund extrem verwurzelt wird oder sehr steil bergab geht, dann ist mir manchmal nicht ganz wohl zumute. Klar hab ich auch versucht, mir den Reflex des schnellen Ausklickens anzueignen, doch in brenzlichen Situationen wäre man manchmal mit einer Flatpedale sicher besser bedient.
Ich denke wer Clickies fährt muss einfach damit rechnen, auch mal nicht schnell genug aus der Pedale rauszukommen.


----------



## hulster (5. März 2014)

Wies schrieb:


> Hast du den neuen Guide Tennie Mid schon gesehen? http://fiveten.com/products/outdoor



Schwierig - gesehen schon, schien mir aber nicht geeignet. 2 Probleme. Profil im Matsch und Schnee nicht geeignet und gibt es leider nicht mit Nässeschutz. Unter guten Bedingungen sollte es schon passen, da es ja immerhin ein Approach Schuh ist. Besser schon dann der Exum Guide. Da sorgt das stärke Profil aber wiederum vermutlich dafür, dass er nicht auf den Flat-Pins hält.
Eventuell 3. Problem - Sohle zu weich(instabil) für längere Touren.


----------



## Jocki (5. März 2014)

Kauf Dir die Pedale http://www.trialmarkt.de/Pedale/Pedale-Brother-Single-Cage::1838.html auf denen halten auch Wanderschuhe. Notfalls kann man die mit ner Feile noch zufeilen.

Adidas verbaut diese Saison bei manchen Modellen den Five Ten Gummi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (7. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Da sieht man die Prioritaeten: Willst Du coole Schuhe tragen im Biergarten, dann sind Flats das Beste, willst Du auch fahren, nimm lieber Clickies
> [...]


Diesen Après-Bike Blödsinn mit Sonntagsbikern hab' ich seit 5 Jahren nicht mehr gemacht. Damals waren im Biergarten noch Klickschuhe in Mode. So ändern sich die Zeiten...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (9. März 2014)

Ich fahre Plattform und das aus Überzeugung. Zum einen weil ich keine speziellen Schuhe brauche, mir keine Cleats verrutschen oder Gewinde abreißen, und ich im Fall der Fälle in einer Kurve schnell den Fuß zum abfangen nehmen kann.

Nachteil ist der etwas rutschige Halt bei Nässe, und das man am Berg nicht sogut "ziehen" kann. Obwohl ich das mal am Rennrad mit Riemen probiert habe, danach hatte ich zwei Tage Knieschmerzen.


----------



## log11 (9. März 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ich fahre Plattform und das aus Überzeugung. Zum einen weil ich keine speziellen Schuhe brauche, mir keine Cleats verrutschen oder Gewinde abreißen, und ich im Fall der Fälle in einer Kurve schnell den Fuß zum abfangen nehmen kann.
> 
> Nachteil ist der etwas rutschige Halt bei Nässe, und das man am Berg nicht sogut "ziehen" kann. Obwohl ich das mal am Rennrad mit Riemen probiert habe, danach hatte ich zwei Tage Knieschmerzen.




Also ich fahre seit über 10Jahren SPD aber von abreißenden Gewinden/ verrutschenden Cleats habe ich noch nichts mitbekommen. Das Argument, den Fuß bei Plattformpedalen schneller zum Abfangen nutzen zu können, lasse ich gelten.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (9. März 2014)

log11 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre seit über 10Jahren SPD aber von abreißenden Gewinden/ verrutschenden Cleats habe ich noch nichts mitbekommen. Das Argument, den Fuß bei Plattformpedalen schneller zum Abfangen nutzen zu können, lasse ich gelten.



Hatten Kollegen von mir bei derben MTB Schuhen mit Wandersohle und SPD. Da hat es mehrmals die Gewindehülsen herausgezogen. Mussten wir dann mit Epox wieder einkleben, seitdem hälts.


----------



## jan84 (10. März 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Hatten Kollegen von mir bei derben MTB Schuhen mit Wandersohle und SPD. Da hat es mehrmals die Gewindehülsen herausgezogen. Mussten wir dann mit Epox wieder einkleben, seitdem hälts.



Dann war der Schuh murks . Hatte da die letzten 8 Jahre auch noch nie Probleme. Glaube einmal den Inbus im Kopf von ner Schraube im Cleat rundgedreht (bei 5 oder 6 paar Schuhen). Hab mich einmal mit Plattformpedalen lang gemacht, weil die Sohle vom 5.10 Schuhe durch die Pins so kaputt war, dass diese sich in den Sohlenresten verhakt haben (besser als jedes Klickpedal ). 
Bzgl. Riemen und Knieschmerzen: Kann man nicht wirklich vergleichen, mit Klickpedalen hat der Fuß ja wesentlich mehr Bewegungsfreiheit. 
Aber es spricht halt auch nichts dagegen einfach bei Plattformpedalen zu bleiben . 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## RetroRider (10. März 2014)

log11 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre seit über 10Jahren SPD aber von abreißenden Gewinden/ verrutschenden Cleats habe ich noch nichts mitbekommen. Das Argument, den Fuß bei Plattformpedalen schneller zum Abfangen nutzen zu können, lasse ich gelten.


Das hat bei mir deutlich weniger als 10 Jahre gedauert.




Auch bei Plattform bleibe ich mitunter mit dem Fuß am Pedal hängen, aber umgekippt bin ich deshalb noch nicht. Wenn ich will, kann ich auch in der Zugphase Kraft aufbringen, will ich aber meistens sowieso nicht. Mittlerweile sehe ich Klickpedale nur noch als Umständlichkeitsmaximierung.


----------



## jammerlappen (11. März 2014)

Mahlzeit, ich fahr schnelle Kurven immer gerne mit ausgestelltem inneren Fuß, will aber auf Klickies umsteigen. Hat sich das Rausstellen schon mal jemand erfolgreich abgewöhnt?


----------



## sport.frei (11. März 2014)

Mir ging's ähnlich wie dir. Hab's getestet und dann gelassen. Mir taugts nicht. Probier's einfach aus!


----------



## mathias_f (11. März 2014)

Hallo, da es hier eine Umfrage sein soll, meine Erfahrung:

Fahre jetzt über 30 Jahre hobbymäßig Rad. Angefangen mit Körbchen, Riemen und edlen Italienischen Rennradschuhen mit Holzsohle, bin ich bis vor 3 Jahren immer mit Klickies gefahren. Am Rennrad oder auch am MTB. Jetzt habe ich am MTB vor 3 Jahren das erste mal Flat Pedale probiert und möchte die neue Freiheit nie mehr missen. Als Hobbybiker stört mich die etwas schlechtere Kraftübertragung überhaupt nicht.

Nachdem ich beim Üben das eine oder andere mal mein Gleichgewicht bis zum letzten Moment ausgereizt hatte und umgefallen bin, hatte ich Nase voll von der festen Verbindung. Ich genieße die neue Freiheit und fahre schwierige Passagen viel entspannter.

Auf Tour nutze ich den Marmot Redburn in hoch und GoreTex und beim Spielen einen Fiveten. Der Grip des Marmot Schuhs auf meinen Reverse Pedalen ist nicht viel schlechter im Vergleich zu den FiveTen.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (22. März 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, ich fahr schnelle Kurven immer gerne mit ausgestelltem inneren Fuß, will aber auf Klickies umsteigen. Hat sich das Rausstellen schon mal jemand erfolgreich abgewöhnt?


Sollte man sich erst gar nicht angewöhnen.
Im Winter habe ich mal 2- 4 Touren wo mich die Klickis nerven.
Dann ist es aber super sauig und es klickt nix mehr.
Ich fahre aber ausschließlich klickis, egal on Gardasee oder Endurorennen.


----------



## hulster (24. März 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, ich fahr schnelle Kurven immer gerne mit ausgestelltem inneren Fuß, will aber auf Klickies umsteigen. Hat sich das Rausstellen schon mal jemand erfolgreich abgewöhnt?



Du gewöhnst es dir zwangsweise ab. Was ist denn der Grund, dass du auf Klickies umsteigen möchtest?

Vorteile Klickies:

-	 Wenn man richtig pedalieren kann - effektiver. Aber auch nur dann.
-	 Wenn man fahrtechnisch richtig gut ist und selten von den Pedalen runter muss, verliert man sie weniger in extremen Situationen.

Vorteile Flats:

-	 Leichteres Absetzten/Aufsteigen
-	 Sicherheitsgefühl
-	 Lernen sauberer Fahrtechnik für Springen und Hinterradversetzen


----------



## jammerlappen (24. März 2014)

Ich ha genau zwei Gründe:

1) mehr Druck auf den Kessel bringen und fast noch wichtiger:

2) ich stehe auf den Flats irgendwie immer falsch. Meine Flats haben zuviel Grip, d.h. dass ich, wenn ich einmal falsch stehe, den Fuß nicht mehr in die richtige Position bekomme. Das macht mich in technischen Passagen mit Hinterradversetzen, Stufen etc verrückt. Die einzige Kombi, die ich hier bis jetzt optimal fand, waren 5.10 Dirtbag (ganz weiche Sohle mit feinen Noppen) mit TryAll-Pedalen (nur Käfig ohne Pins).

Trackstand und Pedale verlieren sind nicht so meine Baustelle. Wie gesagt, in schnellen Kurven irgendwie darauf vertrauen zu müssen, dass das Vorderrad nicht wegrutscht... aber da hilft wohl nur eins: mehr fahren! Oder?


----------



## Derivator22 (2. Juni 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ich hab' gestern gelernt, daß 1,5 bar im 2.4er-Hinterreifen in der Stadt zu wenig sind. Natürliche Unebenheiten sind meistens weicher und runder als Betonkanten.



Geil!   
Ich schmeiß mich weg!


Generell:
Fahre seit eh und je am RR Klickschuhe, am Stadtrad normale Pedale (Flats) und am MTB Klicks & Flats. Da ich eine absolute Pfeife bin, was Technik angeht, brauche ich diese, um gescheit zu springen. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist die Effizienz beim Treten.
Generell fahre ich nur AM mit Singletrails (S0-S2).
Bei den SM-SH56 ist die Crux, dass nach mehrmaligem Benutzen auf einmal der Multiauslöser funktioniert und man sich beim Ziehen/ Springen auch mal gerne löst...
Bei den SM-SH51 ist es so, dass man immer drin bleibt, aber nur schwer (trotz akzeptabel eingestellter Auslöshärte) rauskommt. Ich bin etliche Male hingefallen und war stets einseitig eingeklickt.

Ich persönlich schaffe es NICHT immer rechtzeitig aus den Klickies (bei schwierigen Trails aufgrund unerwartetem Langsamwerden iVm Gleichgewicht). Denke aber, dass das alles an meinen bescheidenen Fahrkünsten liegt.
Ansonsten gilt für mich: Wheelie und so Späße mit Flat, da ich eine Pfeife bin. Könner gerne mit Klick.

MMn ist es andersrum: wer eine Top Fahrtechnik vorweisen kann, sollte die Vorteile von Klick nutzen, der Rest sollte lieber auf Flat üben (ist einfacher!).

Respekt für die, die verblockte, techn. Trails mit Klick erfolgreich absolvieren!!!

BTW: im RR Forum gab es mal einen erbitterten Streit zw. Flats und Klick... Im RENNRADFORUM!!!! 
Sieger war wir immer niemand


----------



## alROD (17. Juni 2014)

Ich fahre nun seit einigen Monaten und dachte als erstes das Klickies Pflicht sind. Dann hat es mich einige Mal voll hingehauen und ich dachte den Scheiß braucht am MTB keiner. Nun habe ich Duopedale und fahre so extrem gerne S0 und S1, S2 nur gaaaanz wenig. Immer wieder fällt mir nun beim Absteigen auf, dass ich eingeklickt war.
Jeder halt wie er will.


----------



## Leon96 (17. Juni 2014)

Ich bin seit jeher mit Klickies unterwegs.
Damit fahre ich meiner Meinung auch für mich persönlich am Besten.
Das ganze ist so oder so eine sehr individuelle Frage.

Wenn man viel fährt, in der Woche seine 10h voll macht, auch mal auf Touren mit 3000 Höhenmetern unterwegs ist, ist man mit Klickies meiner Meinung nach allein wegen der Effizienz klar im Vorteil.
Wie es im Trail ausschaut sei mal dahingestellt.
Wenn man den Reflex erstmal drin hat, legt man sich eigentlich nicht wegen der Klickies aufs Maul. 
Zudem ist man meiner Meinung nach wahrscheinlich sicherer mit unterwegs, weil man besser mit dem Bike verbunden ist.
Gerade wenns ziemlich ruppig wird. Zumindest aufm Hardtail würde ich sonst schnell mal Pedalkontakt verlieren.
Generell habe ich schon so einige Stürze weg, die Ursache lag letztendlich immer woanders.

Letzendlich wirds da nie ne Antwort für geben.
Jeder so wie er mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (17. Juni 2014)

Bin letzte Woche leihweise Klickies am Ssp Renner gefahren. War interessant und ich bin nicht gestürzt, das ausklicken ging 1a. Nur beim einklicken hab ich oft nicht getroffen und mehrere Meter verschenkt. Was ich sehr positiv fand war das ziehen im Wiegetritt am Berg. Man kam deutlich besser in den Tritt. Auf der Geraden hab ich keine Unterschiede zur Schlaufe gemerkt. Im Gelände fand ich sie im Ssp Betrieb nicht hilfreich. Man fährt die Berge eh langsam und kraftvoll sodass das ziehen mir da kaum Vorteile brachte. Lediglich die ruppigen Passagen waren sehr gut weil immer Pedalkontakt da ist. Fahre zur Zeit auch Schlaufen am Mtb und finde sie gleichwertig wie Klickies.


----------



## EasyBiker (22. Juni 2014)

Ich hab sie nie ausprobiert. Weil ich Bedenken habe, nicht mehr rauszukommen, sollte ich stürzen. Aber es soll schon narrensichere Systeme geben.

Das mag unbegründet sein, ist aber reine Kopfsache. Mit sind die Vorteile mit Click-Pedalen natürlich klar. Wer professionell als auch Wettkampf orientiert fährt, wird ohne Klckpedalen einen Zeitverlust hinnehmen müssen.

Aber ich fahr ja nicht professionell.


----------



## Rubik (22. Juni 2014)

Alles Kopfsache! Ich habe mich an die Klickschuhe beim MTB gewönnt und möchte diese nicht mehr missen.

Jeder sollte für sich ausprobieren! 
Und Erfahrungen und Umfragen bringen eher weniger was.


----------



## londart (23. Juni 2014)

was ist denn nu aus der bachelor-arbeit geworden? die müßte doch schon längst fertig sein, oder?


----------



## Derivator22 (23. Juni 2014)

Von FiveTen aufgekauft, damit die Ergebnisse nicht veröffentlicht werden 

Im Ernst: würde mich auch interessieren, sie lesen zu dürfen!


----------



## SofusCorn (24. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube, er war genervt wegen der negativen Resonanz. Schreibt ihm ne PM, vielleicht kriegt ihr sie ja dann.


----------



## sport.frei (25. Juni 2014)

Ich bin der Meinung, das es jeder mal ausprobieren sollte. Flatfahrer sollten mal clickies testen und andersrum auch.


----------



## Pistensau0815 (26. Juni 2014)

Und zu welchen Klick (SPD) Pedalen wird hier so geraten? Bin auch am übelegen mir welche zu kaufen, nur weiss ich nicht welche wirklich was taugen ...


----------



## sport.frei (26. Juni 2014)

Ich pers. würd XT Trail empfehlen.


----------



## Derivator22 (26. Juni 2014)

PDM520, bevor du weißt, ob du bei Klick bleiben willst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woswoasiwos (27. Juni 2014)

Für mich nur Shimano. Bin jetzt sicher schon 5 verschiedene Modelle gefahren. 
Die funktionieren einfach und kosten nicht viel.
Die günstigeren funktionieren mMn gleich wie die teuren (die sind leichter und haben eventuell bisschen bessere Lager)
Also zum probieren einfach billigere Shimao kaufen.


----------



## Tomak (29. Juni 2014)

Warum ich mit Klickies fahre…….? Weil ich es seit 25 Jahren mache und es mit Flats nicht kann….
Habe gestern mal notgedrungen (der nächtliche Regen hat meine Shimano Klickschue so richtig durchnässt) Flats (NC 17 Supasini III mit Five ten) probiert und würde ewig brauchen, um mich umzustellen.
Ich saß permanent zu weit hinten, es war zuwenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad und ich hatte laufend Angst das Bike zu "verlieren".
Ich würde jedem raten, der jung genug, oder am Anfang ist, es mit Flats zu lernen.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juni 2014)

Tomak schrieb:


> Warum ich mit Klickies fahre…….? Weil ich es seit 25 Jahren mache und es mit Flats nicht kann….
> Habe gestern mal notgedrungen (der nächtliche Regen hat meine Shimano Klickschue so richtig durchnässt) Flats (NC 17 Supasini III mit Five ten) probiert und würde ewig brauchen, um mich umzustellen.
> Ich saß permanent zu weit hinten, es war zuwenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad und ich hatte laufend Angst das Bike zu "verlieren".
> Ich würde jedem raten, der jung genug, oder am Anfang ist, es mit Flats zu lernen.
> ...


 
Das ist eine Frage des persönlichen Ehrgeizes würd ich mal sagen, ohne jetz was negatives unterstellen zu wollen.
Hab mit jugendlichen 38 Lenzen auch noch angefangen auf Flats rumzuprobieren nachdem ich nix anderes als Clicks kannte.
Es dauerte zwar aber mit 39 Lenzen bin ich nu fahrtechnisch genauso gut und teilweise sogar besser als vorher.
Wenn man bei manchen Stellen die "ich komm nich ausm pedal"-Kopfschranke weg hat fährt man manches halt und manches muss man einfach mal gefahren haben/probiert haben. War aber auch zäh und weh getan hats auchn paar mal am Schienbein. Nutze aber auh nach wie vor am cc-Rädchen die Clicks

Gab maln Artikel in der Bike wo die von nem Ami berichtet haben ( leider vergess ich den Namen immer ) der hat die Profis erst mal alle auf Flats gestellt damit die erstmal lernen wie's richtig geht.


----------



## Tomak (30. Juni 2014)

Das war ja genau mein Eindruck......ich habe nie gelernt mit Flats richtig zu fahren und zu springen. Habe mit 51 Lenzen halt keine Lust mehr mich umzustellen und akzeptiere die Nachteile der Klickies. Ich gebe Dir völlig recht, dass man mit Flats eine bessere Technik haben muss und bekommt.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## holgi601 (30. Juni 2014)

also ich hab´s zwischendurch wirklich versucht auf flats umzusteigen, aber ich hab´s einfach nicht hinbekommen. beim Springen ging´s noch, aber spätestens bei harten wurzelteppichen und groben steinfeldern war dann schluß. Klar liegt es sicher daran, dass ich seit min 25 jahren klickis fahre und das auf mtb-enduro-downhil-strasse, aber gibt es auch ganz selten situationen in denen ich ausklicke.  
Wenn mich aber jemand fragen würde: versuch es mit flats und klickis, je nach dem was gerade besser paßt...


----------



## woswoasiwos (30. Juni 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht wieso alle entweder Klickies oder Flat fahren.
Rauf fahr ich mit den Klickieseite, runter mit der Flatseite. Nur nach dem kurzen Absteigen beim Runterfahren muss ich ein bisschen schauen, sonst funktioniert das sehr gut.

Pedal PDA530, die Flatseite mit Pins bestückt (M3 Gewinde gemacht und Schrauben eingesetzt)


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (30. Juni 2014)

Je nach Lust und Laune fahre ich SPD oder Flats. SPD wenn es pressiert. Flats für gemütlich Parkausflüge und für die Fahrtechnik. Beides seit Jahren mit einem Minaar von FiveTen. Funktioniert für mich einwandfrei.


----------



## heuchler (14. Juli 2014)

Ich bin relativ früh auf PDM 545 umgesattelt, Vorteil war dass man auch mal schnell zum Bäcker gurken konnte. Damit bin ich 10 Jahre gefahren.
Klickis haben meiner Meinung nach beim Uphill auf Schotter/Schlamm Vorteile.
Ich kann "locker" eine Umdrehung mit einem Bein machen bis ich stabilisiert bin.
Allerdings sind die PDM545 untauglich wenn es wirklich ins Gelände soll, sie sind rutschig und die Auflagefläche für normale Schuhe ist zu schmal.

Vor kurzem habe ich mir die Saint Flats angebaut und bin die gleiche Strecke gefahren, ich fand den Unterschied schon recht deutlich. 
Auch beim Anfahren nach einer Ausrutschpassage habe ich das Bein angezogen (wie ich es sonst auch gemacht habe) und habe dort erst gemerkt was mir jetzt fehlt.
Noch bin ich Zwiegespalten, werde mal sehen was ich mache.

Schlussendlich muss es jeder für sich entscheiden - ein Fahrversuch ist unerlässlich!


----------



## bronks (14. Juli 2014)

heuchler schrieb:


> ... Ausrutschpassage ...


Was ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heuchler (14. Juli 2014)

Steile Passagen mit Stufen aus Schotterblöcken/Bruchsteinen die das Hinterrad durchdrehen lassen. ;-)
Oder steil und schlammig.. 
Sei es drum - ich weiß nicht wie ich es erklären soll. 
Ich persönlich klicke mich mit einem Bein ein und schaffe dann eine Umdrehung.


----------



## Dkan (19. Juli 2014)

Guten Tach!
Also ich bin mit meinem AM immer mit Klicks gefahren den für längere Touren und Uphills finde ich "gibt nix besseres",nun hab ich mir ein Swoop geleistet weil ich immer mehr Lust auf raueres Gelände bekommen hab.Jetzt stelle ich mir die gleiche Frage:Flat oder Klicks!?
Also die Enduro/Freerider  die ich kenne fahren alle mit Flats...hab ich auch versuchtResultat=Meine Schienenbeine sehen aus wie...
gerade bei Sprüngen tu ich mir mit Flats irwie echt schwer...nicht nur beim abspringen sondern hauptsächlich bei der Landung rutsche ich irwie immer vom Flat ab...(Atomlap mit mega Pins und 5ten Schuhen wo denk ich mal nicht die schlechteste Kombi in Sachen Grip auf m Pedal ist),eher ist es die Stellung entwerder in der Luft ziehe ich zu weit die Füße raus oder lande mit der Ferse...
Hab mir gestern meine XT Trail ans Swoop montiert und bin den gleichen Trail,wo ich mir demletzt die AUa's geholt hab flüssig durchgeheizt und hab alle Srünge locker mitgenommen.
Denk mal weil ich es gewohnt bin komme ich mit Klicks gerade im Gelände besser zurecht weil ich mir kein Kopf drum machen muss wo meine Füße gerade sind


----------



## Deleted 140574 (19. Juli 2014)

Häng mich mal mit an.
Fahr jetzt seit gut 1 1/2 Monaten Klick-Pedale. Bin davor fast 6 Jahre Flats gefahren, hab darauf das Biken gelernt. Dann kam mal so aus Jux und Tollerei die Idee, schrauben wir doch mal Klickies hin - und ich muss sagen im AM/ED-Betrieb auf 150mm Hardtail wollte ich schon nach der ersten Ausfahrt nicht mehr zurück wechseln.
Fahre jetzt die Crankbrothers Mallet 2 mit Mavic Alpine XL Schuhen. Mal schauen wie lange das ganze hält.
Was mich persönlich überzeugt hatte, war zum einen die Kraftübertragung, zum anderen, und das noch viel mehr, die Kontrolle in Bergabpassagen wenns gröber wird! Über den Winter werde ich aber auf jeden Fall wieder auf Flat wechseln, der Fuß ist halt doch n Ticken schneller draußen ;-)


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. Juli 2014)

Hab Klickis auch wieder montiert. Gefahren die XT Trail mit Shimano MT34. Machte wieder richtig Spaß aber im Kopf ist da immernoch "hoffentlich kommste rechtzeitig raus".


----------



## Fladder72 (20. Juli 2014)

Bin schon ewig mit Klickies unterwegs, seit das damals aufkam. Keine Ahnung, welche Pedale der erste Satz das Anfangs war. Dann eine gefühlte Ewigkeit die DX-Pedalen drauf gehabt, PD-M636 glaub ich (Sackschwer und unterirdisch abgedichtet...). Nachfolger war ein Satz Mallet 2, wurden aber sehr schnell durch Mallet DH Race ersetzt. Fahrtechnisch bin ich leider unfallbedingt im Laufe der Zeit zum Tourenbiker verkommen  Die Mallet DH sind da eher für's Ego, und groß genug für's uneingerastete Brötchenholen...


----------

